# Pics my new constructed vivarium



## Raf

I recently constructed the background of my new vivarium. 
I thought it could be useful so here it is:

I used heated pvc pipes with prolypropylene rope.










I covered it with a compaktuna(/flevopol)-and peat-mixture. I finished with sealant and peat.










I made the background in pieces and afterwards I placed it in the vivarium .

The corners were made with Polyurethane foam and finished the same way as the pvc/rope.










After drying a few weeks I could begin planting the vivarium.


















Result so far:









































Edit reinserted broken photos


----------



## eos

Superb! Damn that's a nice looking background.... Two thumbs up!


----------



## McBobs

Very nice viv! What are the dimensions on that behemoth?

-Matt


----------



## HX

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## cheezus_2007

i'm honestly speachhhhhless..... I want a background like that REALLLLLY bad now haha. wow. thats sums it up... WOW...


----------



## GRIMM

HOLY BAJESUS! Is this your 1st viv? That is one eerie looking background.

Cant wait to see this thing once its full of plants!


----------



## LindseyJoe

Very nice!


----------



## ponies999

WOW i love that! Do you think you could give a little more details on how you did it for us noobs? lol


----------



## the_deeb

Incredible work! That is really stunning.



Raf said:


> I covered it with a compaktuna(/flevopol)-and peat-mixture. I finished with sealant and peat.


Could you provide a few more details about this? Did you make a mix of compaktuna/flevopol and peat or did you first coat with compaktuna and sprinkle with peat? Were you mixing in concrete as well or was it just the compaktuna?


----------



## Raf

> Could you provide a few more details about this? Did you make a mix of compaktuna/flevopol and peat or did you first coat with compaktuna and sprinkle with peat? Were you mixing in concrete as well or was it just the compaktuna?


I covered the pipes and rope twice with the compaktuna-peat mixture (mix compaktuna with water and peat). afterwards I covered the uncovered parts with sealant and sprinkle with peat.

Dimensions are 185cm (72")L x 50cm (19,7")D x 100cm (40")H


----------



## JoshH

well done!


----------



## shishkabab

I think you just changed the way people will start making vivs. Very very nice.


----------



## Geckoguy




----------



## highfyre

shishkabab said:


> I think you just changed the way people will start making vivs. Very very nice.


UH.....YEAH!!!!! You just set the bar my friend!!!!


----------



## AaronAcker

yeah, wow. Very very cool viv. Cant wait to see it grown in !


----------



## fleshfrombone

Agreed, that is the most innovative concept being applied to backgrounds I've seen in a long time. It turned out great. I'm extremely impressed.



highfyre said:


> UH.....YEAH!!!!! You just set the bar my friend!!!!


----------



## frogface

When I saw the first pic I thought 'no way he's going to pull that off.' Then I saw the result. Outstanding!


----------



## BR5

That's amazing, can't wait to try it!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

This is one of the most intricate backgrounds Ive seen in a long time! And I love how you left alot of it open so that the intricacy can be appreciated for some time

Great work!!


Todd


----------



## zBrinks

The flevapol/compaktuna mixture is not found across the pond - the closest we get is ACE brand (as in ACE hardware) acrylic concrete binder, mixed with peat. This works very well, except it will fall apart if it is constantly submerged.

Nice job!


----------



## Dendro Dave

Excellent job on the background and great Idea with the ropes. I think I've seen the bent pipe method before but you did it well and the robes really add to the finished effect. I think this is one of if not the most truly natural backgrounds I've seen. I mean thats is really what you would see, an eroded out bank with tree roots next to a stream...Probably a good place for finding frogs too 

My only suggestion would be that it might be interesting and add to the effect if you could slightly alter the color of the coating on the ropes...either do the pipes in grey and ropes brown or vise versa...or just 2 shades of brown even.


----------



## chinoanoah

I know what I'll be doing on my next vacation.


----------



## highfyre

Raf said:


> I covered the pipes and rope twice with the compaktuna-peat mixture (mix compaktuna with water and peat). afterwards I covered the uncovered parts with sealant and sprinkle with peat.
> 
> Dimensions are 185cm (72")L x 50cm (19,7")D x 100cm (40")H


Pardon me, but Im a little slow. When you say you "covered" them, exactly how? Did you hand apply the mixture? It looks so evenly applied? It almost seems just by looking that you would have to somehow spray it on to cover all the spaces? 

Exactly what type os sealant are you referencing?

Thank you. And AGAIN.....OUTSTANDING!!!!!


----------



## myersboy6

I am in ahh of this viv. I'd pay you to make one like this for me. It looks amazingly real!


----------



## davecalk

Excellent job.


----------



## flapjax3000

I think DAP has a similar product but I heard its not the best. Also you can use Quikcrete as well. Nice viv. How long did it take for all of it to dry?


----------



## Julio

amazing root system! nicely done.


----------



## Frank H

That looks amazingly real! Great job!! I bet that root system took forever to finish!!! Thank you for taking pictures and sharing!


----------



## Raf

Thx for the great comments!
I hope this will inspire people. I got my inspiration from HX on this forum.
Dry time: a couple of weeks.



> Pardon me, but Im a little slow. When you say you "covered" them, exactly how? Did you hand apply the mixture? It looks so evenly applied? It almost seems just by looking that you would have to somehow spray it on to cover all the spaces?


I use a paintbrush for the mixture. The sealant (soudal - Fix All) is applied by hand and afterwards put peat on top of it.


----------



## the_deeb

Pardon my ignorance, but is the "soudal" sealant that you used similar to silicone sealant?


----------



## highfyre

Raf said:


> Thx for the great comments!
> I hope this will inspire people. I got my inspiration from HX on this forum.
> Dry time: a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> I use a paintbrush for the mixture. The sealant (soudal - Fix All) is applied by hand and afterwards put peat on top of it.


I found the sealant. Im assuming your pretty sure its viv safe?


----------



## Raf

> Pardon my ignorance, but is the "soudal" sealant that you used similar to silicone sealant?


It is in the same sort of tube but it is not really a silicone. It is a polymer.

The sealant is viv safe. It is often used in Belgium (or the Netherlands).


----------



## Raf

The viv has a rainsystem (5 nozzles) and a fogger (Lucky Reptile super fog).
I also have eveninglightning (4 bars of LED light):










and night light (lucky Reptile Night Sky 6x LED lights):










Especially the evening lightning is good for the frogs so they don't suddenly end up in darkness in the evening.


----------



## AaronAcker

I can imagine how many people are thinking... Yep I'm doing that on my next viv.... I know I am.


----------



## highfyre

aaronacker said:


> i can imagine how many people are thinking... Yep i'm doing that on my next viv.... I know i am.


oh yeah!!!:d


----------



## Vermfly

Damn that is definitely sweet. After I get a few more builds under my belt I'm going to plan for a BIG display tank and this lighting scheme is going to be part of the plan.


----------



## raimeiken

amazing viv! I love the details you put into it!

I can't wait until I get my own house. I'll definitely build a big Viv like yours! 

That LED night lighting is a great idea as well. I might put that in my current vivs.


----------



## guppygal

Absolutely stunning, to say the least - 

What did you use for the backboard?


----------



## raimeiken

what did you use to shape the rest of the tank with? like the left and right sides of the tank.


----------



## cheezus_2007

ur tank is insane man... def subscribed to this one lol. I really like the led lighting.....i like the whole thing actually lol.... wish i had something similar.... someday when i have more money to spend i might try haha..


----------



## Raf

As backboard I used XPS Foam Board. I finished (with pvc/rope) it outside and afterwards glued it into the viv.
The corners were made with Polyurethane foam and finished the same way as the pvc/rope. The corners were made directly into the viv. It's a bit more work but It's impossible to make it outside the viv.


----------



## raimeiken

Any more details? like what kind of lighting set up you have and ventilation?


----------



## Raf

> Any more details? like what kind of lighting set up you have and ventilation?


the main lightning consist of 6 x 36watt PL.
For ventilation there is a front metal wire mesh under the front doors and 2 in top of the viv for natural air circulation.
There are also 2 ventilators for extra circulation but when using it the humidity drops. The 2 vents are not necessary but I can use them for extra warming.


----------



## vivbulider

Wow one of the best tanks I've ever seen how big is it


----------



## Raf

Thx!
Dimensions are 185cm (72")L x 50cm (19,7")D x 100cm (40")H


----------



## vivbulider

so just around 240 gallons or 910 liters


----------



## AaronAcker

* we need more pics of this guy lol... Are you adding more plants or letting what is in there grow out?


----------



## Raf

> Are you adding more plants or letting what is in there grow out?


It's better to let the plants that are in grow out a bit before adding more.
I want the bottom to get enough light so the moss can grow. More plants means less light on the bottom.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH

How did you plant the plants on you're walls? And could this process work with silicone and coco coir method? Also did you have a water feature with moving water or just a pond area. And where did you get your led's? 


Thank's Matt


----------



## Raf

coco is a good alternative for peat so I guess it will work.
In the right corner is a waterfall:


















I found the leds at Ikea.


----------



## Raf

The LED lights: IKEA | Integrated lighting | Bookcase integrated lighting | DIODER | Lighting strip


----------



## raimeiken

I've thought about getting those until I saw these online.

LED Light Strip Kits For Home Accent Lighting

they even have a remote to switch colors, or fade the colors. It's just $10 more than the ikea one.


----------



## raimeiken

Raf said:


>


I love that waterfall. I like how it's kind of hidden, it makes it seem more natural looking and adds a mystery to the tank


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH

Could you post more pics maybe different angles of your waterfall? And how did you time you leds to go from day to evening to night? And is there any way to thin out ge silicone to make it easy to paint on? Sorry for all the questions. 

Thank's Matt


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH

Did you heat the rope as well if not how did you get it to keep its shape. And does the waterfall start at the top and trickle all the down. I just can't figure out how I would make a waterfall look like it belongs in that type of setup like you did so any more advice and/or pics would be great. 


Thank you very much.


----------



## Raf

I didn't heat the rope. You can twist the rope around the pvc and if necessary glue it to stay in place.
The waterfall flows over the foam. Nothing really special about it.


































I used timers to control the lights. The eveninglights are turned on a couple of minutes before the mainlights are turned off. It's almost impossible to time it by seconds. In the future I'm going to use PLC controllers to automate the vivarium.
the silicone isn't thinned out. You have to use enough silicone to have the pvc covered.


----------



## chinoanoah

Your vivarium desperately needs some high def video taken of it... 

hint hint


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH

Did you use net pots to plant your plants on the wall or pin all of them?


----------



## orchidlady

Wow, that's beautiful ~ had no idea from first picture how it would turn out and was dubious, but it's great. Congratulations.


----------



## mellowvision

museum quality. nice job!


----------



## Raf

I pinned all the plants onto the background.
I'll make a video as soon as I have a camera


----------



## tclipse

Can't wait to see this one in a year.


----------



## artwech

Magnifique terrarium j'adore et je vais m'en inspirer pour mon prochain projet.
J'attend avec impatience les vidéo.


----------



## Raf

Merci beaucoup 
I'll try to make a video asap.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Man you 2 just freaked me out...I just got off the phone wasn't really focused looked at this thread and the 2 posts I see are not in english...and I'm like WTH...where am I, whats happening? 

Sry for off-topic.


----------



## heatfreakk3

I have already seen this and I just cant stop looking at it! You are my hero man! Lol, but seriously that is probably one of the nicest I have ever seen. Very good.


----------



## karag

Impressive...


----------



## GRIMM

This build is just great. You and HX have totally changed my mind on what I will be doing with my future display tank. Very inspiring stuff.

So its been a few months, how is the background holding up? Especially the waterfall section. Do you notice any cracking, breaking down, odd colour, or film in the water?


----------



## Raf

Thx! I had some ideas for my background and HX's technique came right on time.
The waterfall is holding up fine. I made sure I only used materials that should hold with the constant waterflow.
No strange colours, cracking or breaking...


----------



## nick65

..time for a little movie then? please..


----------



## Raf

I don't have a camera 
I'll try to make one asap.


----------



## Raf

After a month:


----------



## raimeiken

I love it! ahaha

it looks like it should belong in a museum


----------



## frogface

Still stunning! Thanks for the update


----------



## boabab95

Woah. uhh... wow...amazing!!


----------



## pet-teez

This is Awesome!


----------



## nburns

This is one amazing tank! You really did an outstanding job with it. Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!


----------



## aliciaface

any chance you have a step by step of your waterfall? i am plotting out my attack on a 20 and a 29, and cannot decide on whats the best method to allow for easy access, avoid breakdown, etc. etc. you just did foam panels for the background + pvc + rope + some GS foam and then cocofiber etc. over the top of it all? im just trying to take all precautions necessary so i dont have to tear a whole tank apart a week after finishing...


----------



## aliciaface

*LED Lighting*

Saw these at costco and thought about giving them a whirl...






@ costco they are only $29.99 too, but comes with 6 LED tubes that you can link together, has an ac adapter so you could plug in to a timer instead of relying on the battery-powered unit + remote to turn on and off.


----------



## raimeiken

*Re: LED Lighting*

do they change colors?


----------



## winstonamc

Just wanted to say that your tank is going to be the direct inspiration for the one I'm gonna be setting up this fall. Superb job!


----------



## nburns

The mixture that you applied to the tree and roots you say you applied with a paint brush. What was the consistency? How long did you wait between applying the two coats? Thanks again for all this great info.


----------



## Raf

> you just did foam panels for the background + pvc + rope + some GS foam and then cocofiber etc. over the top of it all?


Yes, that's it. The background of the waterfall need sealant with peat (cocofiber) onto it. the compaktuna/flevopol mixture doesn't work (flushes away eventually).



> The mixture that you applied to the tree and roots you say you applied with a paint brush. What was the consistency? How long did you wait between applying the two coats? Thanks again for all this great info.


I mixed 1 part water, 1 part compaktuna and 2 - 3 parts of peat. You'll never get it fully covered or you need maybe 10 layers of it. Drytime depends of the thickness of the layer. I covered the rest with sealant and peat.


----------



## Okapi

Sorry to change the topic, but do you have a link to the viv made by HX that inspired you? Thanks


----------



## Raf

It's not a whole viv but he makes very cool branches, roots and stuff.
Topic: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/21034-how-were-these-constructed.html#post191641


----------



## Hornet

All i can say is wow. I'm from australia and since we cant keep dart frogs over here we dont really see these kind of setups here, not done to this extent anyway. I'm planning on doing a 40gal viv just to grow some plants in and possibly add some native frogs into, planning on doing a back ground but i doubt i could do anythinmg like you have done there, its just amazing, kudos on the good work mate


----------



## Okapi

Raf said:


> It's not a whole viv but he makes very cool branches, roots and stuff.
> Topic: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/21034-how-were-these-constructed.html#post191641


Thank you very much


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

how did you get the rigity in the rope, prior to putting on the compaktuna mixture?


----------



## Raf

The rope is flexible. If necessary I glued the rope to the pipes. Most are still flexible and can be bend.


----------



## Lukiluk

I can't see the pics


----------



## Raf

The pics should be visible now.


----------



## abanks

all i can say is wow wow looks soo good


----------



## Judy S

Most impressive...please give more details about the "water feature"--I love the way the water "dribbles" down the background...Do you have a false bottom setup, a dedicated water area...how was all of it constructed. The "sealant" that you used--one that could be obtained in the US--is it glossy when dry, or is it a more natural matte...Am I incorrect--did you just coat the "rocks" over which the water flows with the "dirt mixture" that was also on the roots??? It just looks so natural...wonderful job


----------



## Raf

I first placed a flexible pipe and covered the corner with Polyurethane foam. I placed a piece of epiweb in front of the exit of the waterfall so It drips rather than flows down.
The waterfall is covered with sealant (brown) and peat. The part with flowing water loses some peat but it's not that bad.
I have a false bottom. The water area is seperated with Polyurethane foam. The other part consist of filterfoam and epiweb on top and finally peat.
I only used the compaktuna-mixture on parts that can't wash away.
some parts of the sealant loses a bit of peat so you get some change in colour that makes it more natural.


----------



## eos

raimeiken said:


> it looks like it should belong in a museum


Damn right.... great looking viv... one of the best looking ones as of late IMO


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

What are the plants with the red veined oval shaped leaves creeping across the ground?


So far this tank looks amazing!!!


Todd


----------



## Raf

> What are the plants with the red veined oval shaped leaves creeping across the ground?


The name is unknown but it originated from Suriname.
I got it from: dutch-rana


----------



## Raf

Moved, added and removed some plants:


----------



## jamesthornton

It's ridiculously good...my favourite EVER.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Is that a pluerothallid in the upper left?


----------



## Raf

Dunno which plant you mean but i don't have a pluerothallid (at least I think)


----------



## Dizzle21

did you build your whole thank? like what are the sides made of just plywood with glass front?


----------



## Raf

I bought the glass vivarium. It's made completely out of glass (european style) with pvc on the sides.


----------



## R1ch13

I saw this over on Gifkikkerportaal a couple of weeks ago and was speechless.

So glad I found the thread on here, I couldnt even fathom how youd made the tree buttress.

Really welldone, easily one of the best constructed vivariums I have ever seen.

Richie


----------



## Raf

I added a small lowres little video on youtube. Sorry for the bad quality but it's all I have for the moment.


----------



## fleshfrombone

If I didn't know better I'd swear you were taking a video of an embankment in the Amazon somewhere.


----------



## Dizzle21

Raf said:


> I bought the glass vivarium. It's made completely out of glass (european style) with pvc on the sides.



nice nice. ya i wish i could just pick something up like that. i might just build something myself if its gunna be large.


----------



## Dizzle21

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> Could you post more pics maybe different angles of your waterfall? And how did you time you leds to go from day to evening to night? And is there any way to thin out ge silicone to make it easy to paint on? Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Thank's Matt


Toluene or toluol will thin out silicone without any adverse effects.


----------



## Dizzle21

how did you get the different tones/shades of brown, beiges and greys on the background and vines. i noticed that they go from dark brown to beige on a couple vines in the video. looks very natural.


----------



## Raf

Hi dizzle,

You get the different shades in color by using the compaktuna/flevopol-mixture and sealant (fix all). At some places there is a lot of peat pressed into the sealant while at other places the color of the fix all (dark brown) is coming through.
I used the mixture (if there is no flowing water) in 2-3 layers. If there are parts uncovered I use the sealant to cover the rest.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Raf said:


> Dunno which plant you mean but i don't have a pluerothallid (at least I think)


This one:


----------



## Raf

It's a Episcia dianthiflora.


----------



## Mworks

Stunning viv! 
What makes it so special is the dimensions and your landscaping - definitely a case of less is best with the planting. I think it looks good with just a few plants, sort of emerging from the background and substrate - just as would happen naturally in a shaded area of the rainforest.
One of the best vivs on the Dendroboard.


Regards
Marcus


----------



## Gamble

WOW! Some of the things you guys think of is amazing! I hope that someday I make I tank that looks as half as good as some of yours. Great Job! Looks amazing.


----------



## botanyboy03

This is an amazing viv. THe video made me think it was a nature program, If I didn't know it was man-made, I would have sworn money it was natural.


----------



## Raf

I made a more clear photo of the viv by stitching a couple of photos together. It's a bit distorted but it's more detailed and the colours are more lifelike.


----------



## Mitch

Wow, I can't wait to see this viv in a few months when it really has grown in.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for the updated pic.


----------



## frogface

Holy moly, this just keeps getting better!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I still love this tank!

I really need to find out what species that Suriname plant is.

Also is that Marcgravia umbellata on the background?


Todd


----------



## Raf

Yes it's a Marcgravia. 
If you find the name of the Suriname plant please let us know. Nobody seems to know the name.


----------



## Raf

I made a liana. I wanted to create more depth to the viv.



















with fogger:


----------



## GRIMM

Looks great. I think you should add more!

Did you just cut the top of the tubing flat, then silicone it to the glass top?


----------



## Raf

Nope it's rope and no pipe and it's not glued.
I fixed a plastic screw thread into the rope and attached it to the ventilationgrid. It's easier to remove if necessary.


----------



## eos

Two thumbs up! Nice addition!


----------



## wimvanvelzen

hi Raf,

It is getting better and better! Well done!


----------



## GRIMM

Did you seperate the water feature from the main land area? Im having difficulty seeing weather or not you did a false bottom, a thick layer of gravel, or a waterproof barrier...


----------



## frogparty

looks like it could be peat bricks. 
Such a great viv, it really looks like a chunk of jungle


----------



## Raf

Thanks alot for the comments!

I seperated the water feature and the rest of the bottom with Polyurethane foam. It's a false bottom made with filter foam and epiweb. On top I added peat bricks.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Excellent addition to an already beautiful vivarium.


----------



## talbot777

I would love to see a video showing you making one of those vines, they look incredible

Zan


----------



## chinoanoah

I agree with the vine-video idea.


----------



## kisozaza

*Vivaria construction*

This should become a 'sticky' - ie a permanent clickable link in my opinion. Incredible detail and like how we are kept in suspense to see how the viv will grow and thrive. Immense pleasure seeing someone doing it so well. An inspiration and a work of art. More please.


----------



## Raf

Hi All,

I finally could make a HD video of the vivarium:


----------



## spoonowl

jamesthornton said:


> It's ridiculously good...my favourite EVER.


Couldnt agree more, awesome job im jealous


----------



## DanConnor

The worst thing about that tank is your lovely handiwork is going to get covered with plants. 

Here's my rather pedestrian question- is that three movable panes of glass in two slot runners? The panes of glass are probably not close enough together to be fruitfly safe?


----------



## Raf

Thx for the comments!
The panes aren't close enough so fruitflies could escape but I don't have a lot of escaped fruitflies. I'm gonna close it with siliconestrips.


----------



## Ola

I must say this - I love your terrarium! Such a great idea, such a great outcome! Marry me


----------



## talbot777

Wow i never cease to be amazed at the beauty of ur viv. 

what is the name of the "moss" you are growing on the main stum/vine as well as scattered around other vines?

And is it to much trouble to video a short demo of you making a "vine"

thanks 

talbot


----------



## Raf

The mosses are java moss (Vesicularia dubyana) and Christmas Moss (Vesicularia montagnei). Enough light and high humidity and it grows fast.

I can't make a vid of the making of the vines because I simply need to work rather fast and don't wanna ruin the camera that's not mine 
I'll try to make some photos at different stages. It really is simple.


----------



## GRIMM

I’m just in the middle of creating a few practice removable backgrounds using this method. I'll be selling them, but hopefully I'll get better as I build more of them. Instead of using the Compaktuna, I'm substituting it with Titebond 3 Wood Glue (since the compaktuna cannot be found in North America). The problem is that when mixed with peat and some water, it is not sticky! I'm having a hell of a time getting it to cover the thin pvc lines. The rope is wicking the glue great, its the smooth plastic that is a real pita!

Raf, when you have the compaktuna mixture made, is it a very sticky stringy mix, or does it break apart fairly easily? Also, do you try and roughen up the plastic lines? For my 2nd attempt I scratched the surface of the pvc a lot, hopefully it will help the mixture adhere better. Im afraid I'm going to have to try another mixture, or at the very least mix an additive into the slurry to increase the stickiness, and reduce cracking of the finished product.

In any case, I'll start my own thread shortly. Thanks Raf


----------



## Raf

Hi grimm,

The first layer doesn't stay on well. It doesn't feel sticky and a lot of the mixture will fall off. But when dried it is very strong. The next layers will stay on better but you really need a lot of layers to get it covered. I also put a bit of sand in the mixture so it doesn't crack easily but it isn't needed to make it stronger. I use 3/4 layers of the mixture and afterwards finish with sealant and peat. You have to let it dry for a few weeks until it's strong enough.
If I'm gonna make a new branch I would scratch the pipe so it will hold a bit better.

The liana is made with sealant peat without the compaktuna mixture.

Nice if you can sell it but it takes to much time to finish a rootsystem or I need to sell it for a lot of $/€. 

Hope to see your work soon!


----------



## GRIMM

Glad to hear that your mixture acts similar to my own. It definitley does take a lot of work and touchups, but the end result looks great so its worth it. I'll try and add sand to my next section.

People around my neck of the woods dont have much creativity of their own, so it is easy to sell removable background pieces. Plus they are mostly interested in "dry" habitats that are easy to clean. This background method should fit their needs, and I wont have to use a sealant either! Im not selling to make money at all. Im just building to gain experience and skills for my future large viv.


----------



## Raf

I made a new liana today and took some pics making them:

I start inserting a screw thread into the rope so I can attach it to the ventilationgrid.








I start detailing the rope with smaller ropes till I get the desired liana. The smaller rope is glued to the big one:










More detailing:


















The rope is covered with the sealant:









Once the rope is (partially) covered the peat is pressed onto it:

















This liana is made the same way:









A couple of lianas combined:










Have Fun!


----------



## dendrothusiast

dude that vine making process is awesome. I can't wait to try that method with some vines in my viv.


----------



## GRIMM

Looking awesome as always bud.

How flexible is the coating when cured? Mine is rock hard and I'm worried about it cracking if I begin creating lianas like this without a strong center core.


----------



## Raf

The Sealant stays a bit flexible.
I can bend it like the original rope without any cracks.


----------



## GRIMM

Raf said:


> The Sealant stays a bit flexible.
> I can bend it like the original rope without any cracks.


....And this is why I wish I could get some soudal sealant. Im going to do some research to try and get some shipped across the pond since I'll be using this method much more in the future. Or I'll attempt using silicone and peat as per usual.


----------



## Judy S

I made a pretty convincing "vine" using the electrical wire that is covered in some sort of rubbery plastic and has two wires in it...it is flat but can be very easily twisted and takes to Gorilla Glue, and various additives. I wrapped some other strands of polypropalyne rope that I'd taken apart and wrapped them randomly around the electric "wire". The various strands were coated and sprinkled with in different areas with dry coir, peat, some granular grouting colors...things like that....some of the areas were sprinkled with a lightish colored grout granules and ended up looking like lichens...and it looks pretty good for my first attempt... But back to the water feature: you used Epiweb which comes in a sheet...did you cut it into pieces and stack the pieces up and cover it with your "sealent"?? That natural dribble effect is exactly what I'd like to duplicate and would like a clearer explanation of the "foam" you used and how...and other water details. The concept of keeping the water area separate is appealing so that the side that is substrate does not wick water and waterlog the plants.....more details...please...


----------



## Raf

I don't use electrical wire because it has copper in it and copper is not a material I want in my viv. I use a very smal iron cable covered with plastic that I can bend the way I want but that mostly to detail the vines once they are finished or to hold plants on the vine.
The water area is not seperated from the rest of the bottom. I use Polyurethane foam (Great stuff?) only to have a barrier to make a shore. The rest of the bottom with the peat on top has a bottom with filterfoam and epiweb. The water does not get to the peat so it's not completely soaked.
To get the dripple effect just place something (epiweb) in front of the exit so the water does not spray out of the waterfall.


----------



## Raf

Last update (at least I try to stop adjusting everything):


----------



## talbot777

wow amazing as usual. I'm sure its mentioned in the first 15 pages but i dont feel like going through every page to find it, what lighting are you running for this tank?


----------



## frogfreak

Your viv is a work of art!

Thanks for taking the time to explain the steps you went through. I'll be trying this method at some point.


----------



## leuc11

that makes all my tanks look like crap i'm serius ive got to try that


----------



## Raf

Thx for the comments!

I use 6x36watt PL as normal light. 4 ledbars as eveninglight and 6 x led (Lucky reptile night sky led) as nightlight.


----------



## Judy S

yikes...have I done something seriously wrong in using the cable??? What is the reason for not using the wire?? Am not familiar with "iron cable"--what would be something similar in the US?? The "filter foam" material--is that just ordinary aquarium filter material which you put in on top of the epiweb which is on top of a false bottom set up?? Did you have to seal the Great Stuff with silicone or anything??? What is the curing time when you've used it for the water feature "pond" area...sorry to be so dense...I've been following the whole thread and agree that it should be a sticky...so well done, but like me others may have lingering questions...thanks for your patience!!


----------



## BlueRidge

Judy, you should be fine using the wire you used. Copper is a heavy metal and in high concentrations can become toxic. 

Copper is used in aquariums to kill off parasites, but if the wire is in the jacket (the rubbery plastic stuff) and you sealed it with Gorilla glue/peat or some other material then the copper won't be exposed to the water/air and leach anything into the tank. It would take quite a while before any levels became detectable or toxic anyway.


----------



## SunSchein89

Wow, that belongs in a zoo... that beats out most of the stuff I've seen in at least the Philly and Houston zoos. Hats off to you.


----------



## BlueRidge

SunSchein89 said:


> Wow, that belongs in a zoo... that beats out most of the stuff I've seen in at least the Philly and Houston zoos. Hats off to you.


Agreed. Everytime you look at it you stare.


----------



## AaronAcker

Simply Epic, one of my favorite vivs of all time for sure


----------



## Leveller

Stunning vivarium


----------



## tclipse

Legendary viv is legendary.


----------



## wwiggins

Where did you hide your pump? Is it accessible?

I'd like to do something similar to this, with no false bottom and a root-system backdrop, maybe with a hollow trunk area to put the pump, accessible from the top.


----------



## Raf

The pump and heater are accesible on the leftside.
To keep the pump/heater clear there is a small compartment with a filter to keep dirt away.


----------



## gio

u just gave me the best inspiration eevvveeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank u


----------



## Crispy0

Is the removeable backround foam board the same stuff you can get at Michaels? and do you just silicone this board to the glass of the tank?

also what are the little leafed plants on the left of the sixth picture you posted in the first post?


----------



## Raf

I don't know what the board you get from Michaels is because I'm not from the US or UK. 
I glued the foam board to the glass with the same fixall soudal glue I used making the background. 
*Soudal fixall is more an universal silicone glue than it is a sealant but since I used it as sealant I used that word throughout this topic - sorry for the confusing.*​Sorry for my poor English.

The plant is a Pyrossia nummularifolia.


----------



## MrsFlint

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Raf

Thx!
Made some pics from a frog's point of view.


----------



## frogface

That looks like frog paradise


----------



## Crispy0

thanks and those are the coolest pictures you've taken in my opinion


----------



## Crispy0

Also do you guys think soaker hose used in the garden would be a good substitute for the PVC?


----------



## Dizzle21

the only thing about the soaker hose would be it wouldnt hold its shape. the pvc your able to get the shape you want then it hardens to that shape.


----------



## Steve25

Intense pictures. Awesome!


----------



## rjudson88

Do you think the method of attaching the peat to the pipes would hold up to the wear and tear of an iguana? I'm planning a massive overhaul of my Igs enclosure and am trying to come up with some ideas for a tree. I think I'm going with a wire cage and cork bark but for vines and adding grip to the manzanita I have, this seems like it could work. However dart frogs obviously put a lot less pressure on their backgrounds than my Ig would. Thank you, and what a fantastic viv!


----------



## dendrothusiast

I finished using your method on my paludarium a few weeks ago and the results were fantastic. 

It's a great and generous thing you did by posting your method I'll never use any other way again I can say right now.


----------



## Raf

Thx!
I don't know if this method will hold if you put an Iguana in the viv. Frogs don't destroy their habitat 
Dendrothusiast can you post some photos? I'm curious how your viv looks like.


----------



## Okapi

rjudson88 said:


> Do you think the method of attaching the peat to the pipes would hold up to the wear and tear of an iguana? I'm planning a massive overhaul of my Igs enclosure and am trying to come up with some ideas for a tree. I think I'm going with a wire cage and cork bark but for vines and adding grip to the manzanita I have, this seems like it could work. However dart frogs obviously put a lot less pressure on their backgrounds than my Ig would. Thank you, and what a fantastic viv!


For an iguana this wouldnt work. You would need to go with something harder and more resilient, like epoxy or maybe cement.


----------



## Cinnamon B

What about something like a Vampire crab? I'd love to use this to create a river edge with roots reaching into the water, but if the pointy tips of crab feet is just going to tear it up I'll have to plan a little more carefully.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

What type of sealant


----------



## AaronAcker

This tank is amazing. Is really looking good growing in.


----------



## nightowl

I am new to the boards but I just went through this whole thread and now feel I may have started off with a vivarium that is tool small? I purchased a 12x12x18 the other day to get started in the hobby. I was looking for background ideas and found this! _*Do you think this type of background could be done on a much smaller scale and still look good or would it be too tedious of a task to try?*_. Great job keep the tips, creativity, and pictures coming!


----------



## Raf

I think this technique is great in a smaller viv. If you don't use too much PU foam you don't loose a lot of space. You can use rope instead of pipes so you have smaller 'branches'. 
Have fun!


----------



## nightowl

Raf,
Thanks for the speedy reply! I will have to wait for my package to be delivered to see how much space I will actually have and go from there. In the mean time I will be off to find some pictures of a background I want to recreate.


----------



## Raf

Finding reference photos is the most important part if you want to create some realistic backgrounds. Take your time planning before you start and it will be a lot easier.
Some reference I used:
Terracom.tk
Jungle Stock Photos, Jungle Stock Photography, Jungle Stock Images : Shutterstock.com


----------



## nightowl

Raf,
Thanks for the links. I was on GettyImages and Webshots but I think the links you sent may be better. I will check the them out. I have seen a few that I like so I have a vision of what I want it to look like just need a "model" to recreate . I want to have a small waterfall/trickle feature, but I am not sure I will have space. I like how in yours its integrated into the background. Almost hidden but, yet still visible.


----------



## JMSvenungson

Great looking tank Raf!
I am really impressed and this thread, among others, has served as a great inspiration to me as i am about to start building my next tank and would like to try out something else than just xaxim-boards.

I checked my usual suppliers and none carry the Compaktuna (is it regular or Pro you use btw?). Where do you get yours?
I might have missed something but is Compaktuna similar to Rockoflex or Elastopur that E.N.T. sell?

Also, is the peat-granulate you use in your mix the same thing as xaxim-granulate? I ask because i have never seen peat-granulate but xaxim-granulate is something i actually have at home.

I know this is much to ask but if you would be kind to provide links to the products you use it would really help because i think it is easy to misunderstand each other due to language-barriers.

//JMSvenungson


----------



## Raf

Hi JMSvenungson

Compaktuna is also known as Flevopol or Sika. It is sold in Belgium in the DIY-stores. It's not the same as Elastopur or Rockoflex. You can use elastopur with peat pressed into it but you need to work fast.
You can buy peatblocks or peat in bags. It isn't Xaxim but some use a mixture of Xaxim and peat.

I hope this helps.


----------



## JMSvenungson

Raf said:


> I hope this helps.


Thanks a bunch, it sure helps a lot!
Now i know what i am looking for and thanks to your thread i have a hunch on how to use it when i get my hands on it.


----------



## Judy S

Raf said:


> Thanks alot for the comments!
> 
> I seperated the water feature and the rest of the bottom with Polyurethane foam. It's a false bottom made with filter foam and epiweb. On top I added peat bricks.


Can you explain a little further about the process: Polyurethane...is that Great Stuff??? How did you use it?? The "filter foam"--what is that?? Is that the stuff that looks like one foot square plastic stuff that you would use for an outdoor pond??? Epiweb I get...but how did you use it??? And why the peat bricks??? I love your work but want to understand your reasoning for the method you are using...So the water feature is the part that is using these products...and the false bottom is just a "sediment pond"???


----------



## Pumilo

You have thoroughly blown my mind! 
Doug


----------



## Raf

Judy,

I made a schematic of the bottom part:









I don't know what Great stuff really is but it looks like it does the same as ordinary polyurethane foam. 
The false bottom consist of 3 layers. First I added the blue aquarium filter foam on top of that I added epiweb (is a little more dense so the peat doesn't run through) and I finished with peat bricks. You could add weed control mat on top of the epiweb to be absolutely sure the peat doesn't run into the water.

The PU foam is sprayed to make a barrier between the false bottom and the water feature.


----------



## Raf

Thanks for the compliment Doug!


----------



## leuc11

dude that is sick that cage is my paludariums insparation everytime I see it it makes all my vivs look like petcos awsome job


----------



## Raf

Viv today:


----------



## Ulisesfrb

Stunning viv, you did a geat job.


----------



## Judy S

I really love your work...and so far have failed miserably at trying to make a proper water feature so am picking your brains...when you refer to a "false bottom" and three "layers"--is your false bottom what is typically described as using the plastic grid method??? And then putting the three layers on top of the grid which has been joined in sections using the zip ties??? That results in a water reservoir under the section devoted to the waterfall and such...if your pump is in the back left...how have you routed the flexible piping to the top of the waterfall in the back right area ?? I was under the impression that the polyurethene (Great Stuff) could not be submerged under water, so have you epoxied or siliconed the sides that are exposed to the flow of water?? I very much like the curving of the watercourse and am quite jealous that I just cannot figure the whole process out...the detailed drawing helps a lot but I crave more details!! Thanks for all your help and perhaps with more advice, will be able to make one for my guys....


----------



## Pumilo

Raf said:


> Thanks for the compliment Doug!


You deserve it for this work of art! Now I'm just trying to decide if I have this kind of patience! I really want to try this, but I'm a little, shall we say...NOW!
Doug


----------



## Raf

Judy,

It doesn't really matter how your false bottom is setup. I used filter foam and epiweb because the foam acts as a filter when the water is flowing from the water feature back to the pump. The filterfoam lays directly on the bottom. the filterfoam and epiweb lays into the water.
I used flexible pipe from the pump to the waterfall and the PU foam holds the pipe in place. The PU foam is covered with silicon glue with peat pressed into it.

Old photo of the water feature in progress:


----------



## AaronAcker

Still one of my all time favorite vivs.


----------



## viventhusiast

Your vivarium is absolutely amazing!! I was wondering if you could tell me the names of some of the plants you used, if at all possible. It just looks so put together and beautiful!


----------



## Raf

I don't know all of them.


----------



## viventhusiast

Wow, thank you so much, thats a huge help!


----------



## Saviorself

Beutiful viv......seems to have grown in nicely.


----------



## kain101

That is one very inspirational set up

would you mind emailing me a better pic of it?


----------



## Raf

Will make another photo soon. I'll post it in a higher resolution.


----------



## RNKot

Raf said:


> Will make another photo soon. I'll post it in a higher resolution.


Pls post as many as you can, we will like all of them


----------



## Hornet

can anyone tell me more about this compaktuna stuff? What is it exactly? Would like to find a similar product here in australia


----------



## ems1016

How are you keeping the condensation off of the front of the glass?


----------



## Raf

There is an air flow from beneath the frontdoors (ventilation grid) to the top.
No need to use ventilators to keep it free of condensation.


----------



## Suzanne

Hornet, maybe this link will help: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...2-flevopol-background-build-australia-qs.html
Compactuna is basically the same as Flevopol (and there are a lot of threads on this forum about that). It is an acryllic concrete binder.


----------



## FrogNick

Raf,

Really like the viv, my favourite so far. Can you explaining the benefits of using Compactuna how does it behave once cured? I have used PVA mix in the past and wasn’t that impressed with it just went hard and wouldn’t retain any water.

Also what type of moss do you have growing in there is it java or just tropical?

Many thanks

Nick


----------



## Raf

Compaktuna (or Flevopol/Sika) mixed with peat isn't very hard when cured. It holds a little amount of water and frequently misting keeps it moist. 
The moss is mostly java but there are some other types that grow out of the peat.


----------



## ems1016

Raf:

Not only are you abundantly gifted, but you are immensely generous in sharing your knowledge in answering these numerous inquiries!

May I follow up with another regarding my question on ventilation? Any chance of seeing a pic of the locations of the vents? I am assuming, but do not seem to see it in the pics, that there is a vent along the front panel just below where the glasses slide? Is the second set of vents in the front or top of the tank?

Again, thank you for your generosity in sharing.

Ed


----------



## Raf

Hi Ed,

I only have 2 vents in the top blowing air into the viv.
The airflow inside the viv is non-mechanical. The hot air from the lights rises and cooler air is sucked into the viv through the front ventilation grid. It works without the vents. I use the vents to get more warm air into the viv but they are mostly turned off.


----------



## Raf

an update (higher resolution):


----------



## leuc11

Thats what my next 40 breeders gonna look like Great job man


----------



## dom

Undescribabl. You really put lot of effort into this smashing tank!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Amazing! Whats going on with he palms? looks like they dried out?




Todd


----------



## oddball

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing. that should be in the next issue of Reptiles magazine!!!! I now have inspiration for my empty 75!!!!


----------



## Raf

Thanks for the compliments.
The palm was a test to see if they could survive but I didn't really expected it to survive.
I let it grow in and we'll see which plants will hold.


----------



## eos

Looks better everytime I look at it


----------



## fishr

Love this! It turned out so well!


----------



## dartboard

I usually love when plants grow in and moss is everywhere, but with yours.... I am almost sad to see the trunk getting covered up


----------



## Rski

Wow! It looks amazing!


----------



## Dendroguy

in the name of merlins saggy left teet!(sorry,harry potter swears) that is the best viv i have ever seen!


----------



## Wallace Grover

Hi Raf, I saw your viv for quite some time and I can truly say it is the best vivarium I have ever seen. 

I truly think you have, although I'm sure you're not the first to use this technique, helped in what I can confidently say will be the new trend in backgrounds for many years to come. It meets all the criteria for becoming a commonplace technique: easily obtainable items, cost effective, and above all phenomenally good and natural looking.

Sincerely, Wallace


PS: Anyone know what the US equivalent to the "sealant" would be?


----------



## Raf

Thanks a lot!
I'm happy that a lot of people try this technique that got forgotten over time.
It's my favorite technique (and I tried a few).


----------



## superfly

Hey Raf, words cannpt describe the beauty of this viv. It truly is about as close to the real thing as you can get.. Superb! 

I also had a question.. Would Silicon or maybe Lexel work as well as the Compaktuna? If not, what about maybe coating in Epoxy and sticking dry Coco Fiber or whatever to it as it dries? Maybe doing a coat, let it dry then coat with the CF? I'd like to do a similar setup but I'm a yank


----------



## Raf

I think Epoxy works best but I didn't used it because the drytime of epoxy is too short so I couldn't get all covered in time. Compaktuna doesn't work for waterfeatures so you need silicon if you don't use Epoxy.


----------



## kris_Standfield

Hey Bud just wanted to let you know you have the best viv iv have ever seen. It looks 100% real and I love it. Im gonna start building my 75 gal corner bowfront viv here in the next few week's and gonna try to build it just like yours. If I have any questions would it be cool to pm you to get some help.

Thanks kris and again best viv iv ever seen!!!


----------



## Raf

Thanks alot!
Feel free to pm me if you have any questions. I'll try to keep an eye on my private messages but I miss them from time to time


----------



## Gert-Jan

Blijft toch een mooie bak zeg!!

REALLY beautiful Tank dude!


----------



## Raf

Thanks alot


----------



## gex23

Out of interest, is there any reason you didn't just use sealant and peat for the whole structure? What was your reasoning for the initial coat of Flevopol / Compaktuna?


----------



## soknleet

How does your compactuna mix work over time, with the humidity and rainsystem going ? does it fall apart over time you think ?
love your work btw


----------



## randfp

Awesome viv, just like cutting a piece of a forest and putting it inside a glasscase. Great job...thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Raf

Sorry for the late response. I didn't noticed I had replies.
I used the compaktuna/peat mixture on places without running water. I think it looks better than sealant peat. And covering a background with sealant is a very boring job. Compaktuna-peat works a lot faster but it needs a lot longer to dry.
I noticed I need to fix some spots where the sealant-peat mixture doesn't hold but nothing really serious.


----------



## viventhusiast

Hey Raf, I was wondering what your reason was for seperating the pond area from the epiweb and peat bricks with the PU foam. Would a setup work without seperating it, do you think?


----------



## martin

You've inspired me to tear down my viv and rebuild using this technique (minus a water feature)!! 
This setup looks like it can stand the test of time compared to using natural wood.
Outstanding.


----------



## Raf

I used the pu foam so I could hide the false bottom and made the transition from bottom to water more natural. If you have another way of hiding the false bottom you could try. You could use stones or something similar.
I hope it can stand the test of time. Otherwise I'm building a better version in the near future .


----------



## viventhusiast

Thank you, I hope it does too its such a gorgeous setup!!


----------



## Raf

Quick update. Added some plants. Need to remove/trim some.


----------



## MidnightFruitPunch92

That is the most naturalistic vivarium I have ever seen, like a little chunk of the rainforest floor in your home. Fantastic work!


----------



## GRIMM

The nicest tank ever just keeps gettin' better!


----------



## Nate Mcfin

Truly stunning! I like that you went light on planting at first and let it grow in. It is just about perfect right now. It reminds me of the opeing scene of Raiders of the Lost Ark.

IIINNNDY, throw me the IDOL!


----------



## puremanb

I know it's been said again and again but, Very awesome, looks like a little slice of the rainforest.


----------



## ryan10517

the little open spot on the left side with all the moss growth looks like a tree to me. Its a very strong focal point in my opinion, and it has almost perfect placement according to the golden ratio of 1:1.6 

Are you a professional aqua-scaper too by any chance, or are you just amazing??? 
We definitely know you're a professional terra-scaper! (is that the correct term? lol)


----------



## Raf

lol I'm not a professional aqua-scaper but I know the *rule of thirds*. 
I also made sure that there isn't any *symmetry* between the branches.

I'm pretty sure that I could get this result again if I keep those rules in mind.

I'm happy with the viv but I would not recommend making the waterfall with the combination sealant/peat or compaktuna.
I would use epoxy If I could do it again.


----------



## ryan10517

ya rule of thirds and symmetry can really make a difference in how a tank looks! you sir, have hit the nail on the head with this tank thats for sure. 

is the sealant/ compaktuna and peat mixture eroding away? sorry i have only read about the first half of the thread. 

I would imagine that you could just mix a large batch of epoxy and mix in peat/cocofiber/other stuff and have it stand up to running water fairly well, all while still looking natural.


----------



## Raf

A little upgrade of the eveninglights. I added 2 LEDspots. The transition between day- and eveninglights is a bit more subtle.


----------



## Azurel

WOW is all that can be said.....The new LEDs makes it look great as well.


----------



## dragonsong93

That is one amazing viv!!


----------



## Raf

I made some detailshots just for fun:


----------



## RNKot

Raf, on this shot http://rd.sohosted.com/fotos/terrarium/kikkerperspectief/070711_10.jpg i see moss tips to be yellow. Seems I got same "problem"... Do you know why this happens?


----------



## Raf

No not really a problem, the viv is recovering from a dry period I had to get rid of Cyanobacteria.
I could be that it's a little bit too dry. But the viv is getting back green as it was.
You should mist a bit more or maybe use a fogger...(I stopped using the fogger).


----------



## RNKot

Thanks! I got the point


----------



## Raf

> is the sealant/ compaktuna and peat mixture eroding away? sorry i have only read about the first half of the thread


It appears I missed some spots on the waterfall and all the peat in some cracks washed away and some foam is visible. I fix those spots with little stones.


----------



## martin

What is that tiny vine plant in the 3rd pic? Very cool


----------



## Raf

The plant in the middle is Pilea depressa.


----------



## Raf

I introduced new frogs this week.
They seem to like their new home:


----------



## Julio

looks they are having a great time in a large playground!


----------



## CVB

Fantastic pictures of a gorgeous tank. Those closeups are very clear.


----------



## gootswa

Too cool dude, I give two thumbs up!


----------



## RNKot

*Raf*, do you have any raw shots of about 3648×2736px or any larger, to zoom & see the details?


----------



## Raf

I could post a bigger picture but I don't think it will have more detail.


----------



## dertien616

I love this viv. I am making one myself but I was wondering how you are getting all the vines and bromiliads to grow. Even those big plants you added in the bottom it doesn't look like there is a lot of soil at the bottom and it doesn't look like you used any planters on the background. did you just use strings and eventually they rooted into the background?


----------



## Raf

Most plants are epiphytic. I mist regularly so they do fine. The plants at the bottom root between the peat blocks. 
The problem is that a lot of people mist too often so the plants don't dry up between misting.


----------



## wjesse

This is inspiring! I am brainstorming ideas for a new build and this one really sticks out as way different than any others I have seen. Hope you don't mind if I steal some ideas! Nice work!


----------



## Raf

> Hope you don't mind if I steal some ideas! Nice work!


thanks! 
I don't mind . I've seen others try it with success.
Good luck!


----------



## dertien616

I live in the us so i cant get that compaktuna do you know any other options. Do you think it would work OK to use a non toxic epoxy and cover it with peat? the stuff i usually use gets rock hard when it dries. looking at other peoples comments they say i can use a concrete bonding product. maybe even just do the hole background with sealant (soundal). what are your thoughts


----------



## Raf

Epoxy would work even better but I didn't used it because the drytime is so short I couldn't get it covered before it dried. You also need to make sure you cover every spot before it dries. Epoxy is shiny so missed spots will be visible.


----------



## dertien616

Ok I get a two part epoxy that takes 24hrs to dry and you buy dies to make it not shiny like brown and a little white mixed so that should work awesome. i get it from eagerplastics if you are inerested in it. do you think the plants will do well if its rock hard underneath the peat? i shouldn't have to seal it after the epoxy peat mix should I? also how often do you run your misters in your viv?


----------



## Raf

The plants will do okay if you mist enough. The background will not hold a lot of water. 24hr drytime is long enough. 
Working with epoxy is the new 'standard' in Belgium/netherlands.


----------



## dertien616

k i will try it i would like my background to hold water so i might try a sealant or concrete bonder also and do a couple test runs with all three. thanks for your input. how often do you mist your viv a day?


----------



## Raf

I mist 5 x 10 sec. a day. Not too late so the plants can dry up before the lights are off. Plants are doing okay so I keep this frequency.


----------



## Nismo95

Okay Raf.. I have been following your build for months even though i was never a DB member.. but I had to join today to ask you some questions. My lady and I are starting our 180g build. same size as yours but 10 inches shorter! I saw your plants inside the tank and noticed some of the ferns you have in it towards the bottom. Did you pin those to the background as well?? or are those down in the soil?? We are trying to figure out the best assortment of plants. We have 1 exoterra setup already with 3 azureus in it, this is going to be there new home next spring after everything is setup and established. I definitely want ferns. But some of the plants I am seeing in your setup i figured were always best in substrate but it looks like you may have them pinned. Any input?


----------



## AeroWRX

Stunning vivarium! 

How often do you change the water?


----------



## Raf

All of my ferns are pinned into the backwall. Most ferns I use are suitable:
- Davallia bullata
- Nephrolepis
They need time to adjust. Don't keep the ferns too wet or they will rot.
I think ferns will look great at the bottom and probably will be easier to maintain planted in soil. I have my put in between peatbricks and they do okay.
I have to say that I had a lot more ferns planted and a few rotted away. I kept the viv too wet at the beginning (mos growth) but since a couple of months I only mist 5 times a day (10 seconds) and use the fogger (again) for 3 times a day. Plants do better this way. And I notice mos growth (slowly but better looking) even when the viv isn't soaking wet.

I should change the water a lot more. But the false bottom is a giant filter so it isn't that bad. Tadpoles are doing great so I don't bother that much.


----------



## dertien616

Excatly how did you do all your under water features? it looks like your background is all the same under the water? did you still just use sealant and peat? also how did you separate the water and land and make it slope up to land so well


----------



## dertien616

how do you filter the water and what kind of filter did you use?


----------



## Raf

The false bottom consist of blue filter foam. The water flows from the waterfall (right) to the pump (left). The water is filtered while flowing back to the pump.









I made the slope with pu foam in several layers.


----------



## dertien616

thanks alot for all your input. I guess I dont understand how the water is getting filtered is the pu foam filtering the water. I thought that is a sealer. when you made your slope how did you do the pu foam? did you run it all the way across your viv basically sealing off your water pool from underneath the false bottum? And also excatly how did you do all your under water features that are submerged? it looks like your background is all the same under the water? did you still just use sealant and peat? It looks like you did all your land the same way in spots as you did your background even when it slopes into the water?


----------



## johnyrocks

Can you post another FST of it now? Also what camera are you using?


----------



## VicSkimmr

Exif says Nikon D60


----------



## Raf

It's a Nikon D60 with a tamron 18-55 f2.8 lens or a nikkor 55-200mm.
FST?


----------



## kgb

How do you change the blue filter foam under the false bottom when it becomes soiled?


----------



## Raf

I have stacked epiweb on top of the filter foam and I only use peat bricks. The bottom isn't soaking wet so the peat doesn't flush away.
To be sure you can use weed control fabric on top of the filter foam.


----------



## ryan10517

more pictures more pictures more pictures!!


----------



## shibbyplustax

Great job, looks amazing!


----------



## dertien616

when you made your slope how did you do the pu foam? did you run it all the way across your viv basically sealing off your water pool from underneath the false bottum? And also excatly how did you do all your under water features that are submerged? it looks like your background is all the same under the water? did you still just use sealant and peat? It looks like you did all your land the same way in spots as you did your background even when it slopes into the water?


----------



## Raf

The background under water is made from fixall (silicon glue) and peat. I made the slope with pu foam directly on the bottom. It's just to have a barrier between the false bottom and the water area. Maybe this photo makes it a bit more clear:








I left an opening at the front so the water can flow back to the pump on the left side of the viv.


----------



## dertien616

yes that make s it way more clear. what is the cage made out of metal or wood


----------



## Raf

The viv is made of glass (not by me) european style.
The sides are covered with plastic sheets.


----------



## dertien616

I am building my viv same size as yours but a little taller do you think 4 46" t5 bulbs will work or how many compact florecent bulbs whould i need? what exactly is the 36watt pl lighting?


----------



## Raf

The PL lights are 36 watt each. The T5 can be 39watt or 54 watt. If they are 39 watt I would put 2 more in.


----------



## dertien616

what kind of soudal sealant did you use is it this? the SoudalSeal 50ml
Soudal, Inc.: Sealants
I don't know if any of there products are non toxic?


----------



## Raf

I guess the SoudaSeal FC could work. It's non-toxic and it looks like it bonds well enough.



> SoudaSeal Fast Cure SMX® adhesive/sealant with high initial tack. It can be used for high strength sealing and bonding in a wide range of applications.


----------



## tclipse

Raf said:


> It's a Nikon D60 with a tamron 18-55 f2.8 lens or a nikkor 55-200mm.
> FST?


He means FTS, or "full tank shot," which I'm sure we would all like to see updated


----------



## Raf

ah ok 
Here it is. The fogger just went on.


----------



## fishman9809

Absolutely stunning. I hope to one day be able to make masterpieces like yours. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dertien616

what size of pvc did you use?


----------



## VuDu

Hi Raf, You have beautiful vivarium!
He would like to you a few questions. And sorry for my English
1 - How long did you let the first coat to dry before continuing to applying?
2 - Once painted COMPAKTUNA + peat. You applied to the peat surface. or did he used it until the final layer?
3 - roots're coated COMPAKTUNA or Soudal fix all?


----------



## YoungFrogs412

I love it. Good job!


----------



## Raf

Thx!


> 1 - How long did you let the first coat to dry before continuing to applying?
> 2 - Once painted COMPAKTUNA + peat. You applied to the peat surface. or did he used it until the final layer?
> 3 - roots're coated COMPAKTUNA or Soudal fix all?


I let the first coat dry until it isn't soft anymore. the first few layers don't stay on very well. I apply as much layers as necessary untill it's all covered. If you miss some spots you can fix it with the fix all silicone.
I use a combination of the 2 methods (peat/compatuna and silicone peat).
Don't use compaktuna/peat when it's constant wet or flowing water.


----------



## VuDu

Raf said:


> Thx!
> 
> I let the first coat dry until it isn't soft anymore. the first few layers don't stay on very well. I apply as much layers as necessary untill it's all covered. If you miss some spots you can fix it with the fix all silicone.
> I use a combination of the 2 methods (peat/compatuna and silicone peat).
> Don't use compaktuna/peat when it's constant wet or flowing water.


Thank you very much
One more question
How many liters COMPAKTUNA you needed the background?


----------



## dertien616

i am buildin my viv just like yours but 8ft wide and 7.5ft tall from the lights to the floor will probably be about 6ft what should i do for lighting alot of people have been telling me florecents wont work and to use metal halides and to hit the plants on the floor i will need led spot lights? i think if i have 8 4ft 54w t5ho that would work. what do you think


----------



## dertien616

i am buildin my viv just like yours but 8ft wide and 7.5ft tall from the lights to the floor will probably be about 6ft what should i do for lighting alot of people have been telling me florecents wont work and to use metal halides and to hit the plants on the floor i will need led spot lights? i think if i have 8 4ft 54w t5ho that would work. what do you think


----------



## Greasy

What a creepy looking backdrop... very very cool.


----------



## Raf

@ dertien616: I would use HQI lights. I can't think of anything else for this height.

And I used a lot of different sizes of pvc to create the root. You can't make it realistic with only one size.


----------



## dertien616

i looked around and found this Sunlight Supply 6ft. Maristar with 3-250 Watt Metal Halide & 4-39W T5 HO Actinics
pretty spendy unit. if i have to get it i guess i will but do think there are any other options can i use just regular metal halides maybe like 3 250w, and 8 t5s in separet light fixtures


----------



## B-NICE

Best VIV ever, I'm tempted to get started on a new one.


----------



## dertien616

think i finally found what i am going to get 300 watt led system it says i can cover 50sq ft and have plants up to 6ft below it check it out. the only thing i will be afraid of is having it burn the upper plants http://shop.sunshine-systems.com/product.sc?productId=9

i still have to call and see if they have it in 6500k white if not i found another company that lets you pick the colors you want her is another option i could get like 10 to 15 of these http://shop.sunshine-systems.com/product.sc?productId=11

i also thought i could get the panal and if that isnt enough get a couple more oth the grow spot leds 

what should i do the leds or metal halides like you recommended i found this also http://www.specialty-lights.com/maristar-hqi-t5.html

i think leds are my best bet they can reach the bottum and wont burn the top plant. 

what should i do?


----------



## Raf

I really can't help. Never had the luxury planting a viv this high 
I would say the HQI as I don't believe leds are that good at the moment.
Leds will be the future but not yet imo.


----------



## Peakone

Your work has been rewarded with gorgeous results!

Im new to viv constructing and im curious how you "pin" the plants to the background? I mean where their roots go if you just pin them? Sorry for the silly question


----------



## nguyenp209

Amazing!!!! You're tank is inspiring.


----------



## Raf

Thanks alot!
I use wire staples to pin the plants to the background.


----------



## carolinaboyz75

Raf I've been been all through your posts and love your work. I'm new to the hobby so Ive made a word doc containing all other peoples questions and your responses so not to ask ya too many redundant questions. I have found one though I'm curious about.... You pinned your plants to the background, did you use any pots as well and if so for which plants? Did the root directly into the background?


----------



## R.variabilis

Awesome tank! What type of frogs do you have in there and how many? You should build tanks and sell them! amazing tank! thank you for sharing it!

@dertien616 Have you looked at these leds? Might be able to do your own DIY light with these chips.
300W High Power LED White


----------



## Raf

Viv at the moment:


----------



## Dimelius

Damn Raf, is...is...is...awesome isnt enough. 

PS: my work is almost done...got some trouble with vines but i'm working on.


----------



## Ralfy580

Absolutely stunning!!! I am truly amazed on how realistic this viv looks!! Looking at these pictures inspires me to go out and make my own viv!!! If it even looks half of what yours looks like, I would be very happy. Your patience and helpful tips is truly appreciated by us noobs.. Thank you for sharing this wonderful piece of art.


----------



## jpstod

Such an Inspiration to the Community


----------



## Raf

Thanks alot!



> ...Did you use any pots as well and if so for which plants? Did the root directly into the background?


I didn't use pots. The plants root directly on the background.


----------



## B-NICE

Raf said:


> Thanks alot!
> 
> 
> I didn't use pots. The plants root directly on the background.


What did you use to get them to root directly on the BG? A lot of ppl are trying your rooting system. LOL. I'm next to try it.


----------



## Raf

Most of the plants are epiphytes so they don't need soil.
Not all the plants survive. You need to find a good spot (humidity, temperature and light) for each plant. Most plants like to dry up between misting otherwise they will rot.


----------



## B-NICE

Getting in this hobby I have grown to see humidity has a great effect on plants. Having a glass or plastic top that covers most of your viv will do some wonderful things to your plants.


----------



## drutt

Raf said:


> I introduced new frogs this week.
> They seem to like their new home:


One of the best I ever seen...I have been working on mine now for 2 months and its really complicated...the pipes needs a lot of work. I have been using epoxy in stead and the problem is that it dries so quickly.. but anyway you are my insperation


----------



## Raf

Epoxy is a great choice but I didn't used it because of the dry time.
If I redo this viv it will be done with epoxy.


----------



## B-NICE

How long do you plan on keeping that viv? Or how long do you think it would last?


----------



## Raf

I guess I keep it until I know what I can do better (+5 yrs).
I'm planning to tryout some structures outside the viv (roots, branches,...).


----------



## B-NICE

I want to try some roots and vines, but I have to wait until the next build.


----------



## Raf

New video in the evening:


----------



## gregadc

Raf said:


> I introduced new frogs this week.
> They seem to like their new home:


One of the best photos from the viv I've ever seen 
Could you please let me know what species of plant is that and if you don't mind where did you buy them from?
I'm from London so I'd definitely buy it even if i'll have to walk to Belgium!
Amazing job.Greg


----------



## Raf

These plants are 2 sorts of orchids. I don't know the names.
The root the frog is walking on is from another plant above the plant in the background.


----------



## drutt

Raf said:


> Epoxy is a great choice but I didn't used it because of the dry time.
> If I redo this viv it will be done with epoxy.


I dont know how dangerous epoxy is but it still smells after 2 weeks..Do you have any experience about this? Supose the best thing to do is to start up the terrarium with only the plants for a couple of months before the animals gets there


----------



## Raf

I don't have any experience with epoxy but as long as it smells you should be careful. I know there are a lot of different types of epoxy so it's hard to tell if they are safe.


----------



## gbeauvin

drutt said:


> I dont know how dangerous epoxy is but it still smells after 2 weeks..


Odds are fairly high that you didn't get the epoxy mix ratio quite right. Was this a 1-1 mix epoxy, or something like a 5-1? Did you measure the epoxy by weight or by volume?

-GB


----------



## drutt

gbeauvin said:


> Odds are fairly high that you didn't get the epoxy mix ratio quite right. Was this a 1-1 mix epoxy, or something like a 5-1? Did you measure the epoxy by weight or by volume?
> 
> -GB


I mixed it by volume 50-50. They told me so at the store.... When I asked for Epoxy the storeman told me that different zoo are using this for akvariums etc so it should be right.... but I dont know.

I dont know what can happen if the mix is not correctly, I suppose I just takes longer time to dry, not more toxic...???


----------



## drutt

Raf said:


> New video in the evening:
> Vivarium in the evening. - YouTube



How did you do the smallest branches or are they real? Just fine rope covered with silicon and coco. My bigger branches looks okey but I had to cover them twice with silicon and coco and maybe one more time to make them less simmetric but to do the smaller I really need some help..


----------



## Raf

The smallest branches are rope covered with silicon and peat. They are easy to make. Just fill a bucket of peat, cover rope with silicon and drop all of them in the bucket. Press the peat onto the rope and let it dry for a day.


----------



## SLiK JiM

I joined this site looking for inspiration on how to make something for a chameleon and I have taken so many ideas from this it is ludicrous!

Absolutely fantastic job! I'll need to go over this thread again and again no doubt!

Great work!


----------



## TheUnseenHand

Stunning and inspirational. I have a 55 gallon tank sitting around empty. I now know what it will be used for. Many thanks for posting this.


----------



## drutt

Raf said:


> The smallest branches are rope covered with silicon and peat. They are easy to make. Just fill a bucket of peat, cover rope with silicon and drop all of them in the bucket. Press the peat onto the rope and let it dry for a day.


Thanks again. I have been reading a little bit and I can see that there are some people who use acryl 60 mixed with cement. The question is if you use acryl 60 is it necessary to use epoxy after or is it enough with acryl 60 and cement to make it resistent against water...


----------



## jacobi

Any updates on the vivarium?


----------



## Raf

> The question is if you use acryl 60 is it necessary to use epoxy after or is it enough with acryl 60 and cement to make it resistent against water...


To make it resistent to water you need to use epoxy no acryl 60.



> Any updates on the vivarium?


Other than this youtube vid not at the moment:

Vivarium in the evening. - YouTube


----------



## dertien616

what do you have in there for reptiles


----------



## Raf

No reptiles only frogs.


----------



## B-NICE

The vines are easy but the whole thing with the pvc it tough and I'm using a 15G tank. Im going to just use different size ropes and skip the PVC for this build. Did you silicone and cover the ropes b4 the GS or after? Explain the process a bit. I dont know if I should just put the rope on the GS b4 the silicone and peat moss.


----------



## Raf

I have built the whole background (pu foam, rope, pvc) and afterwards covered it all with compaktuna/peat and silicon. You can however cover the ropes first and do the rest after spraying the foam.


----------



## B-NICE

Should I put it directly on the foam b4 it dries or wait until I silicone the foam to put the rope on.


----------



## Raf

You can do it either way. Just make sure you can fix it properly.


----------



## B-NICE

Cool thanks


----------



## stefano72

useless to tell you that your viv is fantastic, really great, I wanted to ask you that internal temperature, and the only heater in the background can warm up properly for your environment leucomelas?
I apologize for my bad English


----------



## Raf

The temperature is 25-27°C at the top and 20-22°C at the bottom.
Leucomelas can have a lot higher temperatures but they are active and I hear them all the time. The aquariumheater is mostly inactive. The room temperature doesn't go below 18°C at night.


----------



## froggies3

Your viv looks better and better every time I look at it, I never think I can like it more than I used to but I always do.:


----------



## skanderson

i hate to be completely unorigenal but here goes, great build and i am stealing as much of you ideas and techniques as i can on my current build. thanks for keeping this thread so well updated.


----------



## stefano72

I wanted to ask other things, the polyurethane is put in the tank bottom in contact with the water right? can release hazardous substances?


----------



## Raf

Yep the foam is in direct contact of the water. You can seal it with epoxy.
But I feel confident it's safe because the foam is also used for building aquarium backgrounds.


----------



## stefano72

through cooling, and sorry for the questions, if you're available I'll have more to ask, just come to my mind a little at a time


----------



## Raf

If you have questions just ask, this is a forum


----------



## drutt

Raf said:


> If you have questions just ask, this is a forum


hello again ..

Your terrarium is pretty big and I guess it's imitator you have but how many do you have? Do you have any other species of Dendrobates also in the same terrarium?

I really like this froogs..


----------



## Raf

I don't have imitator but ventris. I got 6 ventris and 4 leucomelas.
The ventris have a lot of space but only uses 3 broms.


----------



## Raf

One ventri was kind enough to let me photograph him.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Just found this thread,and all I can say is wow.You did a great job and it looks very realistic.


----------



## Raf

Thanks alot!


----------



## Judy S

just had to reread the whole thread -- again -- and you have such patience to answer the same questions over and over-- Do wish that there were a way for you to show your water building explanation better than what we are able to see...perhaps we just plain don't get it...yet... Thanks again...it's beautiful.


----------



## jacobi

Any updated full tank pics?


----------



## Raf

I'll try to make a FTS this week and explain the water feature again (it's really simple  )


----------



## bpcrawler

this is truly amazing what you did with that tank!!!!!


----------



## stefano72

raf hello, how is your beautiful viv? to put a few more photos?


----------



## Raf

Viv didn't changed that much but as requested some new pics:


----------



## drutt

amazing...

What kind of lights do you use and how much watt? Misting 1 time per day?
In may viv the plants are growing but maybe I mist to late as you said, many leafs turn black an rot.


----------



## Raf

I have 6xPL 36watt as main light.
I mist 5 times a day but only for 10 seconds.
Make sure you don't mist too late so the plants can dry before the lights turn off.


----------



## eos

Looks better and better everytime


----------



## fishman9809

Raf said:


>


I am curious, what is the small vine in this picture?


----------



## stefano72

Thanks raf, I have a question, if the frogs in the water does not end up risking their lives? many say that they are not great swimmers Dendrobates, and how are your frogs?
I renew the compliments because you really deserve it


----------



## SteveGermany

Thats truly a great viv, probably my favorite on here !

Raf, I would like to know if you have to consider a special ppi of the filter foam when you use it for the false bottom instead of eggcrate?

I really like the idea of having a false bottom that also acts like a filter when combined with a waterfeature.

Thanks for the update!

cheers
Steve


----------



## Pauliewog

Holly crap... First time seeing this. Outstanding raf...


----------



## VicSkimmr

Raf said:


> Make sure you don't mist too late so the plants can dry before the lights turn off.


I'd never considered this, is it a major concern?


----------



## Raf

> I am curious, what is the small vine in this picture?


The plant is a Pilea depressa. Shouldn't be hard to find.



> Thanks raf, I have a question, if the frogs in the water does not end up risking their lives? many say that they are not great swimmers Dendrobates,


Healthy frogs normally don't drown. They should ofcourse be able to get out of the water easily. Most frogs that die in the water did because of another reason (disease, stress,...)



> Raf, I would like to know if you have to consider a special ppi of the filter foam when you use it for the false bottom instead of eggcrate?
> 
> I really like the idea of having a false bottom that also acts like a filter when combined with a waterfeature.


I have use ordinary filter foam with epiweb on top. You can use filter foam and cover it with fabric or something like that so the peat or other substrate doesn't wash away into the water.



> I'd never considered this, is it a major concern?


Some plants really don't like it. They rot away fast. Especially aerial roots/epiphytes don't like it very much (orchid,tillandsias,...)


----------



## Vivariant

Wow, amazing tank man, nice job! I'm definitely excited to do a build like this sometime. I just got done with a 75 gallon tank. I did a little bit simpler of a design as it was my first time, but I think it went well. I'll have to upload a build journal on here soon...


----------



## Thomas01

This is truly an amazing tank!! I wish that I had a tenth of your skills!


----------



## stefano72

I wanted to make a consideration based on what you said cooling, if the roots are rotting of epiphytes, especially orchids and ferns, which means you have too much moisture, poor air circulation so I think, between a spray and the other one should dry everything okay a little bit of moisture but the inside should not be too wet, but I believe that you know these things before, have you tried to lower the humidity.
I apologize for my bad writing


----------



## Raf

> I wanted to make a consideration based on what you said cooling, if the roots are rotting of epiphytes, especially orchids and ferns, which means you have too much moisture, poor air circulation so I think, between a spray and the other one should dry everything okay a little bit of moisture but the inside should not be too wet, but I believe that you know these things before, have you tried to lower the humidity.


Most vivs are too wet. Ventilation is very important that's why I wouldn't use aquariums as viv because it's difficult to get a good ventilation without ventilators. I don't need to use a vent but I use it too blow hot air into the viv coming from the lighting.


----------



## intelsuit

Raf said:


> I recently constructed the background of my new vivarium.
> I thought it could be useful so here it is:
> 
> I used heated pvc pipes with prolypropylene rope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I covered it with a compaktuna(/flevopol)-and peat-mixture. I finished with sealant and peat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the background in pieces and afterwards I placed it in the vivarium .
> 
> The corners were made with Polyurethane foam and finished the same way as the pvc/rope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After drying a few weeks I could begin planting the vivarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result so far:


I love the idea of the sliding glass. How do you get the panes to fit tight enough to prevent the fruit flies from escaping?


----------



## Raf

> I love the idea of the sliding glass. How do you get the panes to fit tight enough to prevent the fruit flies from escaping?


There are some fruitflies that escape but it only happens when I feed too much.
You can close it with silicone strips.


----------



## Judy S

I have wondered the same thing about the slight gap in the Exos--but where would one find that product in the US??


----------



## Energy

Sweet tank. All that work on the background and then the plants take over and hide it. It happened with mine as well.


----------



## careys

I'm new to this page/blog/forum? But I have to say ZOO's would be envious!!! How to you create something like it?? I want to make one and have some idea, but where do you get some of the supplies?


----------



## nick65

Raf, its friday night and i have just realised i spent 45 mins going through the whole thread again..really inspiring!
if i did happen to live in belgium i d be certainly knocking at your door to enjoy it live!

i read you are using pl36w and that the height of the paludarium is 100cm...still i see that plants and even mosses at the bottom of the tank are doing well..could you tell me what is the distance between the pl lamps and ground level(emersed area) ?any glass between lamps and planted area?

are led lights being used these days for vivariums in the netherlands and/or belgium?

ciao and thank you again for this very interesting and useful thread
nick


----------



## Raf

Hi Nick,

Thanks for the compliments!

The distance between the bottom (groundlevel without water area) and the pl lamps is 80-90cm (31.5-35.4"). There is a glassplate between the lighthood and terrarium. I haven't got any reflective material above the lighting.

There are some that uses led but it's not useable with this heigth as main lighting.


----------



## Ellylove

FANTASTIC tank!!! I think part of why it looks so great is that you overdid the amount vines and roots. Any less and it wouldn't look right. I bet that took forever! I'm going to model my 56 gallon column tank after this and we all know that copying is the sincerest form of flattery. 

Before tackling this myself, I have a few questions (I read through all 40 pages of this thread so I'll try not to repeat any you already answered, but sorry if I do)

1: Do you find any of the plants having trouble getting a "deep" enough grip on the background to hold themselves up? I'm concerned about the broms being too heavy when full of water and the thin layer of peat not being enough for them to hold themselves up on.

2: When you were first making your "tree" do you think it would have been easier to cover the small vines separately and then attach them to the larger piece with more silicone and peat?

3: Do you think it would work to use foam pipe covers (aka pvc insulation) for the large root portions of the "tree" so the silicone sticks to it better than just pvc and it's easier to shape than having to heat pvc? (I plan on using just silicone and peat and building layers instead of messing with epoxy or concrete)

4: Did you sand/shave the foam before attaching the silicone? I've heard it can be too slick for silicone to stick to it well but I don't want to go through the trouble of sanding the entire background if it isn't necessary.

5: Having just left the saltwater hobby, I'm a little horrified that you said you had cyanobacteria in your tank... Does that happen often? What do you think caused it? I HATE that stuff!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Raf

> 1: Do you find any of the plants having trouble getting a "deep" enough grip on the background to hold themselves up? I'm concerned about the broms being too heavy when full of water and the thin layer of peat not being enough for them to hold themselves up on.


I don't notice any plants having problems holding up. 



> When you were first making your "tree" do you think it would have been easier to cover the small vines separately and then attach them to the larger piece with more silicone and peat?


I find it easier to make the tree as one piece till I feel it's right. Working with silicon is a pain if you need to change something afterwards.



> 3: Do you think it would work to use foam pipe covers (aka pvc insulation) for the large root portions of the "tree" so the silicone sticks to it better than just pvc and it's easier to shape than having to heat pvc? (I plan on using just silicone and peat and building layers instead of messing with epoxy or concrete)


I don't think foam pipe is easier to work with. How are you planning to make different shapes? 
You can use only silicon but I find the compaktuna/flevopol mixture a bit better (more natural).



> 4: Did you sand/shave the foam before attaching the silicone? I've heard it can be too slick for silicone to stick to it well but I don't want to go through the trouble of sanding the entire background if it isn't necessary.


I didn't sand it and don't notice any problem with it.



> 5: Having just left the saltwater hobby, I'm a little horrified that you said you had cyanobacteria in your tank... Does that happen often? What do you think caused it? I HATE that stuff!!!


The cause of cyano is polluted water. I had a waterreservoir with stagnant water and put a airpump in it and it's a lot better since.
I have products to get rid of the cyano harmless for fish/frogs but you need to take on the cause.


----------



## RVAE34

Raf,

Your viv is truly amazing!! You have given me great inspiration. Thanks so much for all the great detail and advice. I have read your entire thread twice and will not be one of those people that keeps asking you the same questions over and over. It seems you have already answered every possible question numerous times. 

I plan on attempting this with epoxy as you have stated you would do if you started over. I plan on posting here with some US products that may work well too if you don't mind. 

I plan on making a small version in a 12x12x18 vivarium for the frogs and then something different in my 40 breeder that the turtles are in. If those go well, I plan on custom building something much larger but I already have too many hobbies as is  Cars, SW reef tanks, photography and guns...

Please keep up the great photos and I cannot wait until you start your next one.


----------



## littlesmurf

This is gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pics when the plants really take off. Well done and great inspiration for future builds


----------



## dartfrog1

looks incredible!!!!


----------



## Miseration

What can one say except superb!!! You really made it look natural both in shapes and colour/surface. Great job!

A question. Which Soudal-Fix All product did you use? I know there are several products out there and would like to know if the consistence is similiar to aquarium silicone? I assume something is better with Fix All, but what i wonder, wy did you decide to use this product?

Regards.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

This Viv is just amazing!!! It has definitely given me a few ideas for my upcoming large viv build. Your attention to detail is awesome!


----------



## Raf

> A question. Which Soudal-Fix All product did you use? I know there are several products out there and would like to know if the consistence is similiar to aquarium silicone? I assume something is better with Fix All, but what i wonder, wy did you decide to use this product?


I used Fix All High Tack. The consistence is similar to aquarium silicone (maybe slightly harder).
I wanted a product easy to find, practical to use, something that is a bit flexible (to make vines). And Fix All has been used a lot before me so I knew it's safe.


----------



## corbosman

Hi Raf, your tank is truly amazing. A reference tank for many future builders. Im probably going to use a lot of your ideas for my upcoming paludarium.

I have a question about your water system. What pumps are you using? I read you have a pump in the bottom left. You pump the water to the waterfall from there? Do you do any filtering of the water? If not, it doesnt become stagnant? Where are your power chords for the pump and heater on the left? 

Do you have a reservoir below the tank to run the misters? 

There seems to be this split in the community. Some people seem to like a few inches of water, some seem to hate it and build drains. I wonder what the pros and cons are.


----------



## Raf

Thanks alot!
The pump at the left pumps the water through a pipe to the waterfall.
The false bottom is a filter. 
The power cords run through a plastic pipe into the light hood.
I have a 25litres reservoir to run the misters.

You can have a few inches of water but you have to make sure your bottom material doesn't touch the water. Peat/other material sucks up the water and your bottom will be too wet.


----------



## Raf

This photo shows the plastic tube that holds the power cords:


----------



## repking26

I definitely like the 3 sliding doors on the front Raf! I am sure you get a few fruit fly escapees through the glass gaps. I had the same problem with my exo-terras so I made a clear silicone gasket down the length of the gap and then used a hobby razor and scored it down the middle so I can still open it and close it securely.


----------



## Raf

If you don't feed too much you don't have a lot of escaped fruitflies.
I have a silicone strip I can use but I think it will be too visible.


----------



## repking26

The strip is very visible, however, I take it out if I am showing the viv to people. The strip was originally bought from bed bath and beyond (Not sure if you have that store in Belgium) and it was made by some company to be a removable wedge for between the counter and stove top. I guess it was to keep crumbs out of that space. Anyways, I am rambling, but it does work well as a gasket that can be removed easily!


----------



## repking26

I am sad I sold that viv now But a new one with inspiration from yours is on its way to being completed this month!!


----------



## Raf

Ah I wasn't aware the strip is removable. Sounds like a good idea!
The strip I have needs to be glued to the glass.


----------



## Raf

Update: 
Nothing really changed a lot.


----------



## Azurel

Tank looks great.... The second picture I really like how the lights light up a small area...Looks really natural I have done the same thing with a small gooseneck led light... Awesome build Raf.
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayMillz

dang! that looks really nice!


----------



## repking26

Raf said:


> Ah I wasn't aware the strip is removable. Sounds like a good idea!
> The strip I have needs to be glued to the glass.


Yes it is removable, it looks like the letter "T". I had shaved it down so it was thin enough to fit between the glass panes.


----------



## toksyn

I think this tank is one of my favorites because of the balance of hardscape and plants - the planting density appears just perfect! I'd hate to conceal all of those amazing background details with plants. I'm glad that you didn't let it become a green mess.

I love seeing updates on this tank. Thanks for being so inspirational!


----------



## Manicou

Hey l'ami Raf......Déjà bravo pour ton terrarium.....(I hope..and I think that you speak french ....like you come from Belgium)

So ...Good job for your vivarium.....It's really a wonderfull way of thinking viv' !

But One question..... :

Don't you think that night light doesn't disturb our lovely frogs .....? ( is the light is powerfull...?)

Sorry I 'm French and I make some mistakes.....


----------



## fieldnstream

Thanks for the update Raf! I always get excited when I see that there are new pics of your setup, its one of my favorites. So well-planned and thoughtfully-executed, gives new viv-builders (heck, even more experienced ones too) tons of inspiration. Thanks again for keeping the thread updated...and for making a bunch of froggers waaaaaay jealous!


----------



## Raf

> Hey l'ami Raf......Déjà bravo pour ton terrarium.....(I hope..and I think that you speak french ....like you come from Belgium)
> 
> So ...Good job for your vivarium.....It's really a wonderfull way of thinking viv' !
> 
> But One question..... :
> 
> Don't you think that night light doesn't disturb our lovely frogs .....? ( is the light is powerfull...?)
> 
> Sorry I 'm French and I make some mistakes.....


Sorry but I speak dutch 
The night light is actually evening light. The lights are turned on only a couple of hours after the main lighting is turned off.


----------



## Raf

I meant: The night light is actually evening light. The lights are turned on for a couple of hours after the main lighting is turned off.


----------



## dayryan7

Hi
Brilliant tank. 
Where did you get the acutal tank from? and how big it ?

Thanks


----------



## Lbacha

I like the night light effect you have I think I'm going to add some accent lights to my tank that will stay on in the evening to show it off after dark

Len


----------



## Raf

dayryan7 said:


> Hi
> Brilliant tank.
> Where did you get the acutal tank from? and how big it ?
> 
> Thanks


I got the tank from a local shop.
panguana.be


----------



## Raf

I'm thinking of changing my lighting. I have 6 x PL 36watt but that isn't sufficient light for great plant growth. I have installed 1 Solar Raptor 50 watt as a test. Eventually I will install 3 x Solar Raptor 50 watt and 6 x T5 24 watt. The PL lights will be removed.

I installed the test Solar Raptor in the middle. I also cleaned the viv, removed a lot of plants and added a few ferns at the left:










I will frequently take photos so you can see the result with the Solar Raptor.


----------



## Duff

The lighting and plant trim/change looks great, I like how the middle (& a bit to the left) area is now highlighted / lighted more. It's sure is stunning!


----------



## RNKot

Raf, I see your moss going yellow-brown. Wat's the problem & how do you treat it?


----------



## Raf

I had too much plantgrowth above the moss so the moss was too dry and didn't received a proper amount of light.


----------



## RNKot

So you think it's a problem of not being lightened enough? I had the same issue after 6 month growth with a good light though.


----------



## Raf

What is good light? I am pretty sure that most vivs don't have proper lighting for plants and mosses. It can't hurt for the frogs so it isn't a big problem. I thought I had enough lighting in my viv. Some plants will grow with or without a lot of lighting but others don't. I have spent a lot of money on plants and they kept on dying.
Also keep in mind that the amount of light decreases as lamps get older. You should replace all your lights after a year/year and a half.


----------



## Giga

Great viv and I'm guessing the raptor is a led light if so led or the way to go I've been haveing crazy growth with my led setup and I won't have to change my light for years


----------



## Raf

The solar Raptor isn't a led light. 
What led lights do you use?


----------



## Giga

It's a DIY unit I built, check my thread I use about 150w of LEDs to simulate the sun. I've used LEDs from the start but I know there are a lot of premade fixtures out there


----------



## Raf

Ok I took some time to upgrade the lighting. I have 3 solar raptors and 6x T5 instead of the original 6x PL 36 watt. 
I also modified the bottom part a bit. I added pieces of wood so the bottom looks a bit more interesting.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Looks amazing as always Raf... I like the changes too!

-Josh


----------



## Raf

Thx!
I just made one with evening lighting. This is the next thing on my list I'm going to change (a bit). Not a very clean shot but it's made with slow shutter speed.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Raf you said that you are using 6 T5's... Are there 6 4' T5's or 6 2' T5's that span the length of the tank. Just wondering because I believe our tanks are the same length 72", well I know yours is in cm. I have a 4' 4 bulb T5HO (54w ea) coming next week for my tank and I'm hoping that it will be sufficient. It will be supplemented with 4 24w cfl's though. I know your tank is taller than mine I have a 180 gallon which is 25" tall.

-Josh


----------



## Raf

I have 6x 24 watt T5 (54cm - 21,.."). The lighthood consists of 3 pieces so I can't exceed the size of 61cm. The solar raptors provide the most light.


----------



## hockeyboy

Man do I wish I had the time to even attempt something as amazing as that.


----------



## drutt

Hi

I have been reading about this Solar Raptor light and it produces a lot of heat
how have you solved that? Is 50W enough for the hight of the terrarium. I planning to build o terrarium that will be like yours, 100cm high and I dont know if 70W would be better or too much. Do you turn these light on all the day or just for a couple of hours?
Do you have a meshnet on the tope cristal to let the UV light pass?
Is it necesary to have the T5 lights as well?

A lot of questions...


----------



## Raf

The 50 watt Solar Raptor gives a lot of light. The whole bottom turns green already.
I had to drill a big hole in the lighthood so I could fit the Solar Raptor. This hole also provide enough airflow so the heat doesn't build up in the lighthood.

for comparison (only 17 days between those photos):









At the moment the lights are on all day. I plan to have the lights on for 8 hours a day. 
I have no mesh so the UV is lost but that wasn't the main purpose I bought the Raptors.
The T5 is necessary as the light beam of the Solar Raptor is very narrow.


----------



## ruud65

Hi RAF,

First of all: O M G what a great background you made.
Second: what brand of sealant are you using to seal your grout.
Third: can these backgrounds be used in an aquarium also, without any influense to the water parameters???

Grtz,
Ruud


----------



## Raf

Hi Ruud,

Thanks for the comments!
The sealant is fixall (Soudal) I press the peat into it.
This method isn't suitable for an aquarium. Compaktuna/flevopol or sealant will wash away over time when constantly under water. For this purpose you better use epoxy.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Raf do you know what species of moss is growing in the bottom of your viv?


----------



## Raf

It's Java Moss.


----------



## Robert.hallam

Hello Raf!
I love your set-up and im going to be using some of your ideas in my 125 paludarium that ill be creating over the next couple months. I have a very basic question about your great stuff side walls though if you dont mind. Im curious, on the upper right side of the tank wall, how did you go about making the large semi-circular bulges that stick out of the wall? If it just simply a large pile of expanding GS or did you cover something up with gs that retained that shape? I just happen to like the look of your design better then most as yours creates a more full/3D system of ledges and so im curious what your method is! Once again, this is a fantastic creation, a real work of art.


----------



## Raf

It's a large pile of PU foam and carved a bit. I used toothpicks to hold the foam while drying. I sprayed more foam close to the front.


----------



## drutt

I bought 2 of this Solar Raptor 35W and I love the light, I can see the diference in only one week. My terrarium in not that high as yours only 70cm so I think that 50W would have been to much.


----------



## theoneandonlymichae1

wicked work!!!!
Hey I am wondering what did you use for the background to cover the piping up?


----------



## Raf

I used a combination of Compaktuna-peat mixture and silicon-peat


----------



## cowdog74

Have tree in a creek bank I've always wanted to try and replicate. At last I can


----------



## Daot

Hi Raf,

I love the vivarium. Very inspiring!  I especially like the use of the aquarium filter in the false bottom, and then the hidden access bit to get to the heater. However how do you get to the pump which is at the back in the corner?

Also is the water directed through your 'Aquarium Filter' in a zig-zag fashion so that it's pulled through as much of the filter as possible before it gets to the pump, or is it simply a huge block of filter foam placed inbetween?

Many thanks for a great thread.


----------



## CTM75

updated pics Raf?


----------



## Raf

No real changes but I'll try to take some pics later this week.


----------



## Defica

Serious viv envy. Haha I'm using that same technique for some vines in my current build. Can't wait until everything is coated. I used a mix of sphagnum peat moss and coco fiber to get a nice rich dark brown color. We will see how it turns out. I wish you could stick a GoPro down in there and get some time lapse video.


----------



## rabu92

Hi Raf, 

first off this build log has been an awesome read and a big inspiration for me as I'm currently planning on building my first viv.

I have some question for you regarding the lighting, the dimension of my build will be 120h x 90l x 80w (in cm)... yes I know it's an ambitious build for my first viv  and I was thinking of installing 2x LED spots to reach the bottom of the tank (like you did with the Solar Raptors) and 2x T5 lights for general lighting. Any thoughts on that?

Also I too live in Belgium so I guess the weather/temperature will be similar, would you recommend heating the viv or will the lights be enough of a heat source?

thx

btw I'm looking forward to seeing some update pics


----------



## CTM75

Interested in knowing where you can get these solar raptors or something comparable in the states. Anyone?


----------



## insaneglitchx

Sorry if this has already been mentioned, but I have a quick question. Did you coat the background and the vines separately, and then insert/attach the vines? I was hoping to include a vine cluster like yours in my next tank. I feel like it would be difficult to coat the background and the vines at the same time, while maintaining the desired vine layout. 

Also, I just feel like I couldn't let this thread fall too far into the abyss of threads. It's too cool.


----------



## JMims

Great vivarium! I think I might steal some of your ideas for one of my current builds for a crested gecko. Has anything changed much in the viv?


----------



## Raf

After a little break it's time for an update. I remove/added/trimmed plants.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Welcome back Raf! The tank looks great. Still one of my favs!


----------



## otterblue

That is amazing. I think it is literally the best viv I have ever seen. =)


----------



## fishman9809

Absolutely glorious. I'm glad you shared it with us. So many people choose not to post their vivs. I am very glad you did. The quality of your setup is something I strive to achieve when I make my own setups.


----------



## toksyn

This update is a testament to the fantastic planning and execution of this tank. Nice work! 

Also, I hate duckweed in aquariums but that duckweed lagoon really completed this tank for me.


----------



## Raf

lol yeah duckweed is a real pest. Came in with some aquariumplants and impossible to get rid of.


----------



## Sammie

I'm speechless!
And I'm not just saying that, I can't find words to describe how much I like this.
Well done man!


----------



## Sterling355

I love this tank. I wish I could see this thing in person. Amazing job


----------



## Nismo95

toksyn said:


> This update is a testament to the fantastic planning and execution of this tank. Nice work!
> 
> Also, I hate duckweed in aquariums but that duckweed lagoon really completed this tank for me.


I couldnt agree more! I too hate duckweed.. But without it, as amazing as this setup really is... I would feel like the water section would be missing somthing.. but the duckweed is a amazing finishing touch (even though you would rather it burn to death lol)


----------



## Dendro Dave

Nismo95 said:


> I couldnt agree more! I too hate duckweed.. But without it, as amazing as this setup really is... I would feel like the water section would be missing somthing.. but the duckweed is a amazing finishing touch (even though you would rather it burn to death lol)


Salvia natens is a much better choice IMO...duckweed looks ok, but ya it is nearly impossible to get rid of completely once it is in there. You could still add some salvia though. Just clear out a lot of the duckweed and add the salvia and then every few months scoop some out so it has room to grow again....I like the kinda half open water, half salvia and/or duckweed look myself rather then a completely covered water surface. 

Nice thing about the salvia is you can clean it up and make sure it is duckweed free when you wanna add it to another tank.


----------



## Raf

I already tried to remove some duckweed but in a matter of days it's full of duckweed again. Oh well it's green so I don't really care


----------



## FIT BMX

Drop a few goldfish in there, the duck weed will be completely gone in less than a month. Or you could get a duck! LOL


It is the best viv I have ever seen, and it just keeps getting better!!!!


----------



## Dendro Dave

FIT BMX said:


> Drop a few goldfish in there, the duck weed will be completely gone in less than a month. Or you could get a duck! LOL
> 
> 
> It is the best viv I have ever seen, and it just keeps getting better!!!!


Ya if goldfish eat duckweed (I'll take your word for it), then that might be a good idea.


----------



## Nismo95

Dendro Dave said:


> Ya if goldfish eat duckweed (I'll take your word for it), then that might be a good idea.


we had guppies in one of our larger enclosures that nibbled away at our duckweed. Literally had that viv set up for maybe 6 months ish.. and never once fed the fish.. They were only purchased as guinea pigs to make sure the water wasnt wicking any kind of chemicals lol. But they obviously ate some of our duckweed, and of course the occasional springtail that found its way to the water area.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Nismo95 said:


> we had guppies in one of our larger enclosures that nibbled away at our duckweed. Literally had that viv set up for maybe 6 months ish.. and never once fed the fish.. They were only purchased as guinea pigs to make sure the water wasnt wicking any kind of chemicals lol. But they obviously ate some of our duckweed, and of course the occasional springtail that found its way to the water area.


Cool, ya I had a beta I never fed in my 75...just ate whatever fell in the water.


----------



## kitcolebay

Still looks beautiful Raf! Great job keeping it that way!

-Chris


----------



## rigel10

How many frogs do you have in this viv? How do you monitor them about food?


----------



## Raf

Around 12 frogs. The vivarium is big so there is plenty of food inside. I don't really need to feed the frogs every week.


----------



## hypostatic

Raf said:


> After a little break it's time for an update. I remove/added/trimmed plants.


Mannnnn. I want one of these haha. 

Edit:

Sorry, I haven't gone through all 48 pages yet lol, but what species do you have in here?


----------



## Raf

Leucomelas, Ranitomeya ventrimaculata and a couple of tricolor (which I can't catch). Mixing species is common in Europe.


----------



## snake54320

Raf said:


> Leucomelas, Ranitomeya ventrimaculata and a couple of tricolor (which I can't catch). Mixing species is common in Europe.


The is just the prettiest tank on earth. If there were terrarium contests like in aquascaping, you would easily win the first prize every year  

Would we be able to get an update plant list ? 

Congrats,
Snake!


----------



## iRyan

Easily the best, most natural looking tank I've seen on this board. What are the fern's that seem to be dominating the top right side?


----------



## Raf

I'll try to make an updated plantlist as soon as possible. But it can take a while so please be patient


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Still inspiring. I really love the fact that it's not packed with broms. It's so natural, like a scene I can imagine stumbling upon while hiking.


----------



## dilljone

Still a Gorgeous Tank. Love the method for making the background and have somewhat mimicked it for a few of my projects. Great job!


----------



## frogfreak

Raf said:


> For ventilation there is a front metal wire mesh under the front doors and 2 in top of the viv for natural air circulation.
> There are also 2 ventilators for extra circulation but when using it the humidity drops. The 2 vents are not necessary but I can use them for extra warming.


Raf,

Could you provide some more detailed information on how the lower vent was made? How high the vent is off the bottom and how large the upper vents are as well?

Excellent build!!


----------



## dartboard

Raf,

I would love to see what the ceiling looks like. Like what you are attaching the vines to, how big the vents in the top are. Any pictures of up top?


----------



## Raf

> Could you provide some more detailed information on how the lower vent was made? How high the vent is off the bottom and how large the upper vents are as well?


The viv is an almost perfect copy of the european style viv as seen on this thread.



> I would love to see what the ceiling looks like. Like what you are attaching the vines to, how big the vents in the top are. Any pictures of up top?


 I'll see if I can make some pictures from the vent system to make it a bit more clear.


----------



## LexisaurusRex

You are my hero! I'm going to attempt to do this in my next build( on a smaller scale lol) Genius!


----------



## kenstyles

can someone help me understand how he sticks the dirt to the wires to make it look like natural roots?


----------



## harlow4life

Raf beautiful viv! Im so impressed by it all. Is there anyway you could tell me if this would work for a crested gecko tank. I love the idea of homemaking the decor and would like to make some vines for my tanks. I can't seem to find the compaktuna anywhere, ive heard something called black silicon will work the same does anyone know if thats true. And if so after the vines are made and finished with the peat or eco dirt does it need an outer coating or a sealant? Thank you everyone for your time.


----------



## TheCoop

Just get some 100% silicon make a batch of abg mix.. Put the silicon on whatever you want to look natural and rub the abg on top. Pretty simple..


----------



## Raf

To make the vines see here.
You can also use this for the background.


----------



## hkt2000

Raf said:


> I covered the pipes and rope twice with the compaktuna-peat mixture (mix compaktuna with water and peat). afterwards I covered the uncovered parts with sealant and sprinkle with peat.
> 
> Dimensions are 185cm (72")L x 50cm (19,7")D x 100cm (40")H


Wow this is incredible! You may have answered this in a previous post but I wasn't sure. What do you use to adhere/glue the peat with to the pipes and rope?


----------



## Raf

Little bit busy at the moment but here's a quick update:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

WOW! That is looking great!


----------



## rabu92

That's a true jungle right there! Amazing. The frogs are probably really healthy and happy in such a huge tank.


----------



## terrorsquad

yep this is cool.


----------



## ticmike

Could i ask how things are planted i know the broms can be planted into most things, but how are the ferns, climbers etc.. planted are they in hidden pots with ABG mix or some other way?

Many thanks


----------



## tonyball

One of the best backgrounds I have ever seen definitely

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdandrews54

Hey could anyone tell me why none of the pictures in this thread will load for me thanks.


----------



## Raf

Hi,

My webhost changed his domain address but unfortunately I can't edit my previous posts. I already asked dendroboard to let me change my posts but they can't. 
I'll reconstruct the first pages with updated links asap.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Raf

> Could i ask how things are planted i know the broms can be planted into most things, but how are the ferns, climbers etc.. planted are they in hidden pots with ABG mix or some other way?


Sorry I missed this post. 
The plants are pinned to the background. I didn't used any hidden pots or soil.


----------



## Raf

The old links to the photos are broken. 
The first post:

I used heated pvc pipes with prolypropylene rope. 










I covered it with a compaktuna(/flevopol)-and peat-mixture. I finished with sealant and peat.










I made the background in pieces and afterwards I placed it in the vivarium .

The corners were made with Polyurethane foam and finished the same way as the pvc/rope.










After drying a few weeks I could begin planting the vivarium.


















Result so far:


----------



## Raf

If anyone would like to see other broken photos please let me know and I'll repost with updated link.
I'm really sorry that the links are broken.


----------



## rigel10

I'd like to see how it's now your beautiful viv and some pics of its inhabitants. 
Greetings


----------



## gdandrews54

Yes Raf could you post those other pics. I really want to get this down correctly! thanks sooooo much.


----------



## Raf

The liana making:



Raf said:


> I made a new liana today and took some pics making them:
> 
> I start inserting a screw thread into the rope so I can attach it to the ventilationgrid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start detailing the rope with smaller ropes till I get the desired liana. The smaller rope is glued to the big one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More detailing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rope is covered with the sealant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the rope is (partially) covered the peat is pressed onto it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This liana is made the same way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of lianas combined:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have Fun!


----------



## gdandrews54

what exactly do you mean by sealant. is that the silicon and thinner mixture?


----------



## Raf

> what exactly do you mean by sealant. is that the silicon and thinner mixture?


 Silicon

Quick update:


----------



## rigel10

Gorgeous! It really looks that you have in your home a jungle glimpse!


----------



## FroggyKnight

So when did you move to the jungle??? 


That slice of rainforest is beautiful and a true work of art. You should be very proud to be its owner and creator. Thank you for all the inspiration your build has given all of us! 

John


----------



## hydrophyte

Raf said:


> Silicon
> 
> Quick update:


Great use of lighting here! This creates a convincing impression of depth.


----------



## atticus22

Love this tank


----------



## JeroenH

Hey Raf,

Nice to see you here on this forum! This tank just keep getting better and better, very very very nice man!
You should post an update on the Belgium forum as well 

Groetjes,
Jeroen


----------



## Raf

Update:


----------



## Slengteng

This is completely awesome, like i am in the middle of the jungle!


----------



## Sammie

In the words of the great Charlie Sheen, "*Winning!*"


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Hey Raf not sure if you've stated this already but what are you using for lights? The depth you're getting from them is outstanding!


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## Raf

6 x T5 and 3 raptor solar 50W.
The eveninglighting are ordinary ikea dioder led spots


----------



## MarcNem

This is one the best tanks I've ever seen. You are very talented and patient. Super inspirational! Thank You


----------



## lucie.henderson92

What is the white rope stuff your using?


----------



## Raf

polypropylene rope. You can find it at almost any DIY shop.


----------



## Judy S

can you explain "raptor solar 50W"??


----------



## aratatatatus

For some,reason all of the pics are missing, I was really hoping to get to see this lol


----------



## kal-el

Salut Raf,

Je viens de tomber sur ton post.
Tu as fais un super terra, que dire a part que c'est magnifique et en plus tu est Belge hehe, tu est de quelle coin ?

Moi de Houdeng Goegnies. entre Mons et Charleroi


----------



## Raf

Hi

Missed some replies apparantly.
@aratatatatus: The first post is broken. I reposted most important posts again (see the previous pages)

@kal-el: Merci beaucoup. Je suis flamand. J'habite à Zutendaal (près de Genk)


----------



## hellbender

Raf-

Without a doubt this is one of my favorite tanks I've ever seen and I hope to replicate it in a largish build of my own someday. Amazing attention to detail and a truly inspiring build. Thank you so much for sharing this with all of us


----------



## hughesbruce

Hey raf great viv build! The photos on piecing the background together are broken. Anyway u can post pics on how u did the background


----------



## Raf

The missing photos are visible on the previous page:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium-13.html#post2023257


----------



## Davina

Hi Raf, can you repost the scheme you made of the false bottom and pump and the pictures of these? These post are broken and I’m really interested in how it looks.


----------



## Raf

Hi Davina

As requested the photos of the bottom and pump area:


































And also the plants I used you requested by PM:


----------



## faspencer

Wow, just wow. You are an artist. This is an amazing enclosure.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## r.mickaels

Wow spectacular! Looks like a professional zoo or aquarium installation. Some frogs will be very lucky to inhabit that display. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSR

Hi Raf. you can picture the top of the terrarium? There whole glass? or mesh ventilation?


----------



## Raf

I'll try to make the photo of the top tomorrow.
The lights are off atm.
I got that request earlier but I totally forgot about it.


----------



## GSR

Raf I'm sorry for your persistence, but very necessary top photo.
Thank you.


----------



## Raf

I have 2 photos that aren't very clear. It's more difficult than I thought to get a lot of the top on photo.
The first one how the liana is attached to the grid.










The 2 ventilation grids:


----------



## GSR

Thank you. I wanted to understand - mesh or glass. It can be seen that there are both.


----------



## SanderV

Amazing build and thank you for the helpful information of the construction process! It definitely gives me some more inspiration and ideas.

A beautiful piece of nature you have in your house!


----------



## scribe

You just posted how you made the vines and it looks like there is some plastic hollow hose you inserted into the rope? How and why? Do you have any video of this tank I had no idea you had a water feature would like to see more


----------



## GermanEdam

This is my first time on dendroboard, sorry if I mess up. Your background is very beautiful and has certainly inspired me to make one myself! Thank you soo such Raf!


----------



## dentex

It's the same for me, but you "necromanced" a kinda old thread. I don't know if the good Raf is still around.


----------



## Raf

I'm not so active atm but I'll try to respond if someone asks. 
I miss some posts from time to time.


----------



## jeanmi74

Raf said:


> I'm not so active atm but I'll try to respond if someone asks.
> I miss some posts from time to time.


salut ^^

perso je me lance dans un nouveau terra et j'aimerais connaitre le secret de ton top. il semble qu'il n'est pas entièrement en verre?

j'essai de dessiner le mien et de prévoir les emplacements pour le système d'arrosage mais je n'ai pas droit a l'erreur donc toute aide est bienvenu ^^
( au passage a tu ajouter des ventilateurs ? si oui comment doivent'ils être orientés ?)

merci d'avance
jean mi


----------



## dentex

Raf said:


> I'm not so active atm but I'll try to respond if someone asks.
> I miss some posts from time to time.


Hello Raf, thanks for stopping by... thanks also for your amazing work, it has been the main inspiration and source for my build.


----------



## Fingolfin

Wow... raf, your viv is gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick65

hi Raf,
is your paludarium still up and running ? would you like to send an update pic?
i am pretty sure we are all curious to see how it has further developed..
thank you 
Nick


----------



## dentex

I am... up-voting for an update! 😀


----------



## oneshot

Anyone know why the early pics of this thread are now just question marks? He must have taken them down? Anyone have the early pics, especially build/tutorial type pics?


----------



## dentex

The thread is quite old and early pictures are just gone. Raf re-posted the important ones later on. Check the last pages, they are there.


----------



## Raf

> Anyone know why the early pics of this thread are now just question marks? He must have taken them down? Anyone have the early pics, especially build/tutorial type pics?


The photos are found here
Apparantly the photos are also available on Pinterest.


----------



## Lokirathehunter

do you still have the tank, raf? I'd love to see what it looks like today.


----------



## cm3

Raf, can you repost pics specifically of the waterfall and its construction? Would love to see some details there!

Absolutely amazing eye for detail...excellent work!


----------



## Raf

Hi I removed the waterfall a long time ago.
I learned that a pump should be outside the vivarium or it will break down soon. So I can't give you any more advice.


----------



## Raf

> do you still have the tank, raf? I'd love to see what it looks like today.


Totally missed your post. I'll try to take a photo asap.


----------



## Raf

As requested an update:










I recently trimmed most of the plants so it looks a bit less dense.
I try to trim the plants more carefully and frequently so it should look even better in the future.


----------



## dentex

Nice!
So you still have it!

Looks cool, really a jungle. All the vines... Wonderful.

I see less moss than before, is it right?


----------



## Raf

The moss is growing again now that the bottom gets more light.
A dense jungle-like terrarium doesn't have much moss at the bottom.


----------



## rigel10

In my opinion it looks more natural than ever! Great view!


----------



## Jay412

Amazing and inspiring background! We don't have compaktuna in the states, so would this be the same thing?


----------



## dentex

Jay412 said:


> Amazing and inspiring background! We don't have compaktuna in the states, so would this be the same thing?
> View attachment 238530


I think the answer is "yes". A similar additive it's what I used and it seems to have worked well. But I would also wait confirmation from others.


----------



## Jay412

dentex said:


> I think the answer is "yes". A similar additive it's what I used and it seems to have worked well. But I would also wait confirmation from others.


After some research on here, yes its just a different brand. Most people use ACE or Quikcrete brand. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jay412

After searching the forum, it seems like most people skip the step of covering with silicone and coco fiber after coating with the binder like RAF did.


----------



## Raf

It seems to be the same thing. But after 5 years I strongly suggest not to use this kind of product because it just isn't strong enough to last in our wet vivarium. You can better use some sort of epoxy if you don't wanna redo your viv in a couple of years.
I plan to redo my viv and I'll be using epoxy.


----------



## Jay412

Raf said:


> It seems to be the same thing. But after 5 years I strongly suggest not to use this kind of product because it just isn't strong enough to last in our wet vivarium. You can better use some sort of epoxy if you don't wanna redo your viv in a couple of years.
> I plan to redo my viv and I'll be using epoxy.


Thank you for the heads up, i wont be using it then. Any reason not to just use silicone?


----------



## Raf

You can use silicon. It's a bit better but nothing beats epoxy. Especially if your viv isn't too big I def would use epoxy.
I know this isn't what you wanna hear but in the end it is important what material is best suitable for a viv.


----------



## Lokirathehunter

Raf said:


> You can use silicon. It's a bit better but nothing beats epoxy. Especially if your viv isn't too big I def would use epoxy.
> I know this isn't what you wanna hear but in the end it is important what material is best suitable for a viv.


I'm glad you mention this, raf. I usually use silicone because I can use one tube for a ten gallon and my hardware store doesn't carry large enough quantities of epoxy, they only have the tiny tube for the price of a normal silicone tube.


----------



## Jay412

Raf said:


> You can use silicon. It's a bit better but nothing beats epoxy. Especially if your viv isn't too big I def would use epoxy.
> I know this isn't what you wanna hear but in the end it is important what material is best suitable for a viv.


For sure, its exactly what i need to hear. Im doing a 75 gallon viv show tank, so using the right product from the beginning will be worth while. Thank you so much for your help. I cant wait to get started!


----------



## Sleeping Frog

So do you suggest using epoxy for making the lianas? Just epoxy and then cover with peat?


----------



## DKSmall

Where are the pictures?


----------



## Merkwood

I love how this thread is still going after like 6 years or something like that


----------



## Raf

The images disappeared again so here they are:










I'll try to post the rest asap.


----------



## gex23

Not seen you on here in a long time Raf!

Any updated photos of the vivarium?


----------



## Raf

I'm not that active on fora anymore. Still have my vivarium but nothing really changed. I'm planning to redo/fix my vivarium cause it really needs some attention (the fake root system is in bad shape).
The only problem is how and where to put the animals while working on it. I'm even trying to create parts outside the vivarium and gradually fix it without the removal of the animals. 
To be continued...


----------



## Raf

Archive:


----------



## Raf

Making of a liana:


----------



## Teletom

Tank looks amazing. Anything you would do differently if you could do it again?

What are the dimensions I have a 48"x36"x18" tank that I just picked up that Im going to get started on shortly


----------



## Lucano

Raf your vivarium was an inspiration for countless on this forum. It makes me really happy to know that you still have it! What animals do you have in there? Cheers.


----------



## Raf

At the moment I have 3 Leucomelas in there with 2 male Epipedobates anthonyi ( tricolor ) which I couldn't catch. And I have a lot of Lepidodactylus lugubris in there (started with 1 but there are a lot now).


----------



## Raf

Teletom said:


> Tank looks amazing. Anything you would do differently if you could do it again?


I would def would make another rootsystem but with epoxy. Eventually most of the rootsystem is degraded with a lot of exposed plastic pipe. I gonna fix it with hygrolon and see how that turns out. More mosses and less plants is the plan. I don't find another way of restore the terrarium. It's impossible to get all the animals out of there and have adequate housing till the terrarium is fixed so I have to do it with the animals inside.


Teletom said:


> What are the dimensions I have a 48"x36"x18" tank that I just picked up that Im going to get started on shortly


Dimensions are 185cm (72")L x 50cm (19,7")D x 100cm (40")H
240 gallons


----------



## Raf

I trimmed a lot of plants and removed a lot of dead branches and stuff. I wanted a reasonably clean vivarium before restoration.

current state:


----------



## Tijl

So amazing to see a fellow countryman's tank got viral!


----------



## Lucano

Raf said:


> I trimmed a lot of plants and removed a lot of dead branches and stuff. I wanted a reasonably clean vivarium before restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> current state:


I don't think it's in bad shape, it still has that original natural look. In fact, all those roots (what plants make all those roots by the way?) make me like it even more. Anyway, excited to see what your plans are!


----------



## Encyclia

Yeah, the bones are still there. Just need to grow in some plants and it will be as good as ever. Looking forward to seeing it thrive again.

Mark


----------



## Raf

Lucano said:


> I don't think it's in bad shape, it still has that original natural look. In fact, all those roots (what plants make all those roots by the way?) make me like it even more. Anyway, excited to see what your plans are!


It isn't very visible on photo but up close the plastic pipes are so exposed it's so obvious how it's made. 
I started to collect mosses and even bought a nano aquarium so I can grow mosses and tiny plants on hygrolon as test. The most obvious exposed pipes will be covered with hygrolon. I hope as I gonna get rid of the most biggest plants (or trim more often) I can get the moss growth back as in the more earlier photos. 

The roots are from Philodendron and Cissus Amazonica


----------



## Raf

Today I finished the restoration. I installed an external filter to keep the pump outside of the vivarium. The drip wall and waterfall are up and running. Alot of the background is covered with hygrolon.


----------



## Lucano

Raf said:


> Today I finished the restoration. I installed an external filter to keep the pump outside of the vivarium. The drip wall and waterfall are up and running. Alot of the background is covered with hygrolon.


Awesome! I bet all that hygrolon will be covered in moss very soon.


----------



## athiker04

It's great that you are still keeping this awesome build alive. Really cool. Definitely one that inspired me when I first became interested in building vivariums.

How did the fake vines made with rope and silicone hold up over the years?


----------



## Raf

athiker04 said:


> It's great that you are still keeping this awesome build alive. Really cool. Definitely one that inspired me when I first became interested in building vivariums.
> 
> How did the fake vines made with rope and silicone hold up over the years?


The fake vines hold up just fine. They don't get as wet as the background so you can't really compare.


----------



## oS3R0o

Out of all aquariums/ vivariums/ paludariums, this build has been the biggest inspiration for me over the years. Your ideas and fixes are priceless!! 😎


----------



## CTM75

this post taught me my favorite technique...years later people are always like "how did you makes those roots and vines?" thank you much


----------



## Nathanael

Hey Raf, question, you said you went with hygrolon on this viv over the old root system. Did you re-cover the old roots with epoxy first and then apply the hygrolon? if so what brand epoxy did you feel safe using? If not what brand would you have used if you did it all again? 

Also hows the moss coverage now 8 months later? Did it work the way you wanted/expected?


----------



## Raf

Nathanael said:


> Hey Raf, question, you said you went with hygrolon on this viv over the old root system. Did you re-cover the old roots with epoxy first and then apply the hygrolon? if so what brand epoxy did you feel safe using? If not what brand would you have used if you did it all again?
> 
> Also hows the moss coverage now 8 months later? Did it work the way you wanted/expected?


Hi Nathanael,

Sorry I totally missed your reply.
The hygrolon is not covered with Epoxy. I just attached the hygrolon with stainless steel nails into the background. 
The brand of epoxy some use is mr. Boat. I believe this is a good brand of epoxy.
I certainly need to update this topic asap. The moss doesn't cover as quick as I thought (had a lot of issues with algea instead).

I updated the opening post so it shows the pictures again. I try to update the rest of this topic also so it's easier to read.

Grts
Raf


----------

